# [Sammelthread] Pillars of Eternity



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen, morgen geht es endlich los mit Pillars of Eternity! 
Da hier im Forum ja doch so einige Backer der 2012er Kickstarter-Kampagne und Fans von old-school RPGs verkehren, besteht ab dem Release morgen bestimmt Anlass dazu, sich bis in kleinste Details über das Spiel auszutauschen - dazu möchte ich hiermit alle Eternity-Zocker aufrufen 


Für Uneingeweihte hier noch ein Überblick über das Spiel:

*Vorgeschichte:*

Wir schreiben das Jahr MMXII n. Chr., die gesamte Spielelandschaft ist von raffgierigen Publishern besetzt. Die ganze Spielelandschaft? Nein! Eine von unbeugsamen Spieleentwicklern bevölkerte Crowdfunding-Plattform hört nicht auf, dem Großkapital Widerstand zu leisten.

Pillars of Eternity wurde vollständig schwarmfinanziert, es war zum Zeitpunkt des Endes seiner Kickstarter-Kampagne das am höchsten und mit am schnellsten finanzierte Crowdfunding-Spiel. Anstatt der angepeilten 1,1 Millionen USD standen dem Entwickler Obsidian Entertainment am Ende der Finazierungskampagne ein Budget von 4,3 Millionen USD aus den Geldbeuteln von ca. 77.000 Unterstützern zur Verfügung.

Obsidian Entwicklertagebuch über die Finanzierung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KnQl-wbccIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBR6TOdb73g​


*Über das Spiel:

*Pillars of Eternity (PoE) versteht sich als "old-school" Rollenspiel und somit als geistiger Nachfolger der mittlerweile legendären Infinity-Engine-Spiele wie Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale und Planescape Torment. Anders als diese Klassiker des Rollenspiels basiert PoE jedoch nicht auf dem D&D-Regelwerk und -Hintergrund, sondern auf einem selbst geschaffenen Regelwerk und einer eigenständigen Spielwelt namens Eora.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoDTzea79Y​
*

Charaktersystem:*

Wie in den geistigen Vorgängern erschafft der Spieler sich einen Helden (optional eine ganze Heldengruppe) aus einer Auswahl von 6 Rassen (15 Sub-Rassen) und 11 Klassen, die ihre speziellen Vor- und Nachteile bzw. Talente und Fähigkeiten mit sich bringen. Neben Fantasy-Standards wie Zwergen, Menschen und Elfen befinden sich unter den Rassen auch Eigenschöpfungen wie "Aumaua" und "Orlan". Die Klassen  umfassen neben ebenfalls bekannten Typen wie Kämpfer, Magier und Schurke auch die exotischeren Varianten "Cipher" und "Chanter", die alle mit einer eigenen Auswahl an Talenten daherkommen. 
Sechs Attribute bestimmen die grundlegenden Fähigkeiten jedes Charakters (Macht, Konstitution, Geschicklichkeit, Wahrnehmung, Intellekt, Entschlossenheit), die in ähnlicher Form auch jedem Genreveteranen vertraut sein dürften.
Klassenübergreifend stehen die Fähigkeiten Schleichen (bzw. Tarnung), Athletik, Lore, Mechanik und Überleben zur Wahl. 



*Gameplay*:

Wie in den altehrwürdigen Genreklassikern schickt der Spieler seinen Helden, bzw. seine Heldengruppe durch eine aus isometrischer Vogelperspektive betrachtete Spielwelt, um diverse Scharmützel und Abenteuer zu erleben. Die Spielwelt ist dabei nicht zusammenhängend (Open World), sondern verteilt sich wie beispielsweise in Baldur's Gate auf kleinere Maps, die auf der Weltkarte durch klicken bereist werden können. Die Maps sind hierbei tatsächlich zum Großteil rein 2-dimensionale Hintergrundbilder, nur die Spielcharaktere und Monsterhorden bestehen aus 3-d Objekten.
In den sicherlich häufigen Kämpfen läuft das Geschehen in quasi-Echtzeit, tatsächlich haben alle Aktionen hinter den Kulissen eine Abklingzeit (in Sekunden /-bruchteilen). Die Kämpfe können jederzeit pausiert werden, um den Spielfiguren neue Kommandos zuzuweisen.
Der Gesundheitszustand der Heldengruppe gliedert sich anders als bei D&D in zwei Elemente, nämlich Ausdauer und Gesundheit.  In Kämpfen nehmen sowohl Ausdauer als auch Gesundheit Schaden, erstere ist jedoch weitaus begrenzter. Sobald die Ausdauer eines Charakters auf null gesunken ist, wird er bewusstlos. Außerhalb von Kämpfen regeneriert sich die Ausdauer jedoch schnell und von alleine; manche Klassen können auch während des Kampfes Ausdauer regenerieren. Wenn die Gesundheit dagegen Null erreicht, wird der Charakter entweder verkrüppelt, oder er stirbt - Rückkehr ausgeschlossen. Wiederbelebungszauber o.ä. gibt es in PoE nicht! Gesundheit wird außerdem nur durch Rasten (entweder in einem Camp, einen Gasthaus, oder der Spielerfestung) regeneriert, sie will deshalb stets gut im Auge behalten werden.
Während die Klassentalente hauptsächlich in Kämpfen zum Einsatz kommen, sind die allgemeinen Fähigkeiten außerhalb des Kampfes von Bedeutung; so können beispielsweise Charaktere mit einem zu niedrigen Athletik-Wert beim Überklettern einer Mauer Schaden nehmen oder sich verletzen.
Eine weitere, neue Spielmechanik ist das sogenannte Engagement-System, das den Nahkampf zwischen zwei oder mehr Spielfiguren regelt. Ab einer gewissen Distanz sind die Kontrahenten "engaged", und können diese Kampfzone nur unter Inkaufnahme von erhöhter Treffer- und Verletzungschance wieder verlassen. Nahkampfklassen können durch spezielle Fähigkeiten die Anzahl der auf sich gezogenen Gegner erhöhen, und werden so effektiver beim Bekämpfen von Gegnergruppen. Fernkampfklassen wie Magier haben im Gegensatz dazu Fähigkeiten, die den Gegner aus der Engagement-Zone zurückwerfen, um sich Luft zu verschaffen.
Schaden wird über sieben Schadensarten und die enstprechenden Resistenzen bzw. Schwellwerte bestimmt. Unterschiedliche Rünstungsarten bringen Vor- und Nachteile gegen unterschiedliche Schandensarten mit sich. Auch mit sehr hohen Schadensschwellen sollen Charaktere immer eine gewissen (kleine) Menge Schaden nehmen. Neben reinem Schaden können Charaktere auch durch Krankheiten und Verletzungen beeinflusst werden.
Tatsächlich soll sich das Spiel allerdings auch weitgehend kampflos bewältigen lassen, durch den Einsatz diplomatischer Gesprächsoptionen und nicht-kampforientierter Fähigkeiten wie Schleichen. Das Dialogsystem beinhaltet darüberhinaus eine Ruf-Mechanik, sodass der Hauptcharakter durch die häufige Anwendung von entsprechenden Antworten im Lauf des Spiels in Eora unter anderem als aggressiv, gütig, grausam, verschlagen, rational, leidenschaftlich oder ehrlich bekannt wird. Dadurch sollen sich wiederum bei manchen NPCs neue Gesprächsoptionen und gegebenenfalls neue Quests ergeben. Daneben hat der Spieler auch bei jeder Fraktion des Spiels einen bestimmten Ruf (wie zum Beispiel aus Fallout New Vegas bekannt), der im Spielverlauf darüber entscheidet, mit welchen Gruppierungen man kooperieren kann, und wessen Anhängern man besser aus dem Weg geht.
Im Lauf des Spiels erhält der Spieler seine eigene Festung, die im weiteren Verlauf funktional und optisch ausgebaut und erweitert werden kann. Sie bietet unter anderem die Möglichkeit zu Rasten, Gefährten zu "parken", Steuern einzunehmen, Zutaten für das Handwerkssystem zu generieren und spezielle Sidequests zu erhalten. 
Das erwähnte Handwerkssystem umfasst das erschaffen von Gegenständen, aber auch Verzauberung von Gegenständen mithilfe der jeweils nötigen Ressourcen.


*Nützliche/Weiterführende Links:
*
Handbuch (englisch)

Pillars of Eternity Wiki

PoE bei Obsidian Entertainment

PoE auf GoG kaufen


*Reviews:

*Pillars of Eternity review - PC Gamer
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-03-26-pillars-of-eternity-review
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/03/26/pillars-of-eternity-review/
http://www.pcgames.de/Pillars-of-Et...t-mit-Video-D-und-D-RPG-ohne-D-und-D-1154548/



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2015)

We want moooore info


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2015)

Ich erweitere das dann schon noch etwas, mal sehen wann ich etwas Muße finde ;)

Sodale. Über die Story habe ich nichts geschrieben, weil ich darüber absolut keine Ahnung habe - ich habe bewusst im Vorfeld alles dazu ignoriert, um nicht gespoilert zu werden


----------



## Valdasaar (25. März 2015)

Heute Vorbestellt
Morgen gehts los


----------



## Scholdarr (25. März 2015)

Handbuch ist auf englisch schon digital verfügbar (allerdings nicht die ganze finale Version): http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/291650/manuals/pe-game-manual.pdf?t=1427302221


Wer nicht weiß, wie er sich bis zum Release morgen noch beschäftigen soll, kann sich  ja in der Zwischenzeit (noch mal) "Order of the Stick" reinziehen. Giant In the Playground Games Hat ja (bisher) nur 978 Ausgaben, sollte euch also eine Weile beschäftigen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2015)

Ah richtig, ich wollte ja noch ein paar nützliche Links wie diesen reinpacken... kommt auch noch


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. März 2015)

Netter Thread. der wird sich sicher noch prächtig entwickeln!


----------



## Valdasaar (25. März 2015)

Wann wird bei GoG der Download freigeschaltet, um 24:00 Uhr oder erst im laufe des Tages(Donnerstag)?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2015)

17 Uhr CET, steht auf der Obsidian-Seite


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. März 2015)

Ich lese grade die Benutzeranleitung für's Handbuch. Lol. Ja, ein echtes Handbuch aus Papier. Dafür braucht's wohl heutzutage eine Bedienungsanleitung. 

Trailer wär vielleicht noch ganz nett:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoDTzea79Y
Link

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich lese grade die Benutzeranleitung für's Handbuch. Lol. Ja, ein echtes Handbuch aus Papier. Dafür braucht's wohl heutzutage eine Bedienungsanleitung.
> 
> Trailer wär vielleicht noch ganz nett:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoDTzea79Y
> ...


Ich war so frei den Teaser noch in den Startpost zu packen


----------



## Scholdarr (25. März 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich lese grade die Benutzeranleitung für's Handbuch. Lol. Ja, ein echtes Handbuch aus Papier. Dafür braucht's wohl heutzutage eine Bedienungsanleitung.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Damn you, ich will auch ein gedrucktes Handbuch. 

Meins kommt dann wahrscheinlich, wenn ich es nicht mehr brauche. Überlege ja schon ernsthaft, das Spiel einfach auf die lange Bank zu schieben, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt...


----------



## Scholdarr (26. März 2015)

*Update 92: Reward Redemption*

Hey, everyone. After two and a half years, we're happy that you're finally going be able to get your hands on Pillars of Eternity. It's been a great pleasure to work on a traditional PC RPG again and it wouldn't have been possible without your interest, support, and feedback. We hope that playing Pillars of Eternity gives you the same feelings you had when you played the Infinity Engine games. Many of you have told us how much these games have meant to you over the years. It's always been our goal to recapture that experience as well as we can. We've worked hard to provide you with a beautiful world to explore, flexible systems that allow you to build all the characters and parties you can dream up, and a rich story that responds to the choices you make. Nothing can replace the Infinity Engine games, but we hope Pillars of Eternity is a worthy successor to that heritage.

Thank you again for all you have done.


*Kickstarter Tiers and Special Editions*

Due to popular demand we have created special Kickstarter Backer editions on both Steam and GOG. These editions match the retail versions of the Hero, Champion, and Royal editions, but they come with a few extra Kickstarter goodies. When you go onto your Products page on the Backer Portal you will see which Kickstarter edition was granted to your Kickstarter tier. This was done so that people could download their rewards in multiple places.

Unfortunately, we were unable to map every tier perfectly. We have many tiers, many different combinations of add-ons, and only a few Kickstarter editions. Don't worry, though, because if your Kickstarter edition doesn't come with a reward you should be getting for your Kickstarter tier you can download it from the Backer Portal. In fact, the Backer Portal is the official way to download your rewards - we will always have them available for you on the Portal.

If you would like to see what products come with your Backer tier you can find that information by going to your Orders page on the Backer Portal. If you expand your order you can click on the "What does this include?" link to see all of your rewards associated with the order.


*Steps to Redeem Your Items*

All of the steps outlined below have assumed that you have set up your account and confirmed your pledge. If you have questions about confirming your pledge, please read through our previous update on how to do so.

If you follow these steps below, you will able to redeem your rewards:

Head to the Backer Portal and go to your My Products page.

Each entry on the Products tab is a reward that you can redeem. Depending on your tier you may have many different types of products to redeem. Let's start with redeeming a game code for your platform of choice.

First step in redeeming the key to your copy of the game is to click on the game's entry to expand it.

Once expanded click on the "Choose Platform" button to bring up a menu where you can select your preferred platform. We offer the choice between Steam and GOG. Once you have selected your platform you can press "Generate Key" to create a download key. Note that once you have generated a key for a platform it may not be changed in the future. Choose wisely. 

After your game key is generated you will be given instructions on how to redeem the key in your platform of choice.

If you are redeeming a different type of reward, a PDF of the Campaign Almanac, for example, the process is the same. Expand the product entry and click the button to download the reward.

And that's it. Using the processes described above you will be able to generate game keys and download all of your available rewards. As more rewards are finished, like the documentary, they will appear on your list of rewards to redeem.

You may download your rewards as much as you like, but there is a short time limit on each link that is generated by the Backer Portal. If you are attempting to download from an old link, it is best to generate a new one by going through the process above.


*Documentary and Novella*

As most of you know we will be releasing the documentary and the novella after we release the game. For the documentary, this was to ensure that you could view the full journey of Pillars' creation - including the release of the game and launch party, and for the novella, that it is done at the highest quality for Backers. Both of these items will not be available on the Backer Portal initially, but once they are released you will be able to download them like any other reward.


*Printed Rewards*

If you are not getting the printed Strategy Guide and Collector's Book, but you would like one, you still have a chance to purchase them.

Dark Horse - Collector's Guide

We partnered with Dark Horse to bring you the Pillars of Eternity Collector's Book. Where the Prima Strategy Guide will be your go-to companion for all your walkthrough and strategy needs, the Collector's Book is there to satisfy the most hardcore lore enthusiasts. Whether your pledge included a physical copy or a digital copy, the Collector's Book is something we're sure you'll be happy with. We're very proud of it and we think Dark Horse did an amazing job bringing it to life.

The content of the book covers everything you would want to know about the world of Eora. Among the many informative chapters, you'll find detailed information on the people and gods, as well as the history of the Eastern Reach and recent events. There's even a detailed bestiary explaining the origins and habits of Eora's creatures.

It's available for order from a variety of online retailers including Amazon, Barnes & Noble, and Random House.


Prima Games - Collector's Edition Strategy Guide

We've been hard at work collaborating with Prima Games on the strategy guide for Pillars of Eternity. The folks over at Prima Games are not only working on creating the awesome Digital Guide for you Backers, but will also be releasing a beautifully printed copy of the guide. Pillars of Eternity is a big RPG, and Prima Games is working to make sure that every inch of our huge game world is covered. The guide will include:

Main Quest: A comprehensive walkthrough of the main story.
Side Quests and Tasks: An easy reference to all side quests.
Atlas: Maps for all critical locations in the vast world of Eora.
Training: How to create a character and expertly assign points to attributes and skills.
Achievements, Secrets, and exclusive bonuses.

The guide will also feature a Thank You section. If you pledged at a tier that included getting your name in the game's credits, you'll also find yourself featured here! As an added plus, all physical copies of the guide will include an access code for a free digital guide, viewable on any connected device. If you missed out on pledging for the strategy guide, the Collector's Edition Guide is a great option for getting all the tips and tricks you'll need for your journey through Eora.

To grab your copy of the Collector's Edition Strategy Guide head here.


That's it, everyone. We really appreciate everything you have done for us. Now go redeem your game keys and be prepared to get sucked into Pillars of Eternity.

Update 92: Reward Redemption - Pillars of Eternity: Announcements and News - Obsidian Forum Community


----------



## Scholdarr (26. März 2015)

Ich verkaufe übrigens eine Kickstarter Hero Edition von PoE für wahlweise GOG oder Steam hier im Forum, falls jemand Interesse hat. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...wahlweise-auf-steam-oder-gog.html#post7276115


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

Hab nochmal am Text geschraubt und außerdem Obsidians Dev-Diary "the road to eternity" 1&2 eingefügt - sehenswert für Fans von Obsidian und Eternity


----------



## PCGH_Phil (26. März 2015)

Ich hab praktisch keine Videos zum Spiel geschaut, um mir nichts zu spoilern, aber da kann ich wohl mal reinschnuppern. Die laufen nicht zufällig 6 Stunden, oder? Wer hat sich bloß 17.00 Uhr ausgedacht? *Argh!!* 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich hab praktisch keine Videos zum Spiel geschaut, um mir nichts zu spoilern, aber da kann ich wohl mal reinschnuppern. Die laufen nicht zufällig 6 Stunden, oder? Wer hat sich bloß 17.00 Uhr ausgedacht? *Argh!!*
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



I know dat feel...


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

Wie groß ist das Spiel eigentlich in GByte? Möchte abschätzen können, wie lange ich noch ab 17:00 Uhr laden muss.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

Ich habe vermehrt von 6GB Downloadgröße gehört.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (26. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe vermehrt von 6GB Downloadgröße gehört.



Ja, Preload sind rund 6 GiByte. Steam verlangt aber bei der Installation nach 18, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Vielleicht kommt da also noch ein bisschen dazu, ein Teil ist sicher auch für die Installation reserviert und eventuell auch schon für kommende DLCs.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

Danke, na dann komme ich ja vielleicht heute noch zum anspielen


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

TÄSTS!
PCGames wertet 91%: Pillars of Eternity im Test mit Video-Review: Ein Rollenspiel-Epos der Extraklasse - Pillars of Eternity im Test - Textberge, Festung + Fazit

Eurogamer "Recommended": 





> Pillars of Eternity is the Baldur's Gate 3 we never got, returning to the Infinity Engine style of role-playing with flair.


Pillars of Eternity review â€¢ Eurogamer.net

RPS ebenfalls mit großem Lob: 





> It’s a triumph. A wonderful, enormous and spellbinding RPG, gloriously created in the image of BioWare’s Infinity classics, but distinctly its own. A classic in every sense.


Pillars Of Eternity review | Rock, Paper, Shotgun - Part 2



Lasst mich das Spiel jetzt endlich haben!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. März 2015)

Mal sehen wann die Collectors Editions versendet werden


----------



## Kinguin (26. März 2015)

Netter Thread,ich denke ich hole mir auch irgendwann das Spiel noch
aktuell stehen aber noch 2 Schwergewichte an,und eins davon ist Divinity.
Ich muss das erstmal durchspielen mit einem Kumpel.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> TÄSTS!
> PCGames wertet 91%: Pillars of Eternity im Test mit Video-Review: Ein Rollenspiel-Epos der Extraklasse - Pillars of Eternity im Test - Textberge, Festung + Fazit
> 
> Eurogamer "Recommended":
> ...



Jo, die Fachpresse scheint den Titel zu lieben. Bei den Userwertungen ist das Spiel etwas weniger geschätzt auf Metacritic, hauptsächlich anscheinend wegen den Kämpfen.

Pillars of Eternity for PC Reviews - Metacritic

Muss mir das ganze dieses Wochenende mal genauer ansehen und selber ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

Ich mache mir hoffentlich noch ab heute abend ein Bild


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. März 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Jo, die Fachpresse scheint den Titel zu lieben. Bei den Userwertungen ist das Spiel etwas weniger geschätzt auf Metacritic, hauptsächlich anscheinend wegen den Kämpfen.
> 
> Pillars of Eternity for PC Reviews - Metacritic
> 
> Muss mir das ganze dieses Wochenende mal genauer ansehen und selber ein Bild davon machen.



naja, 164 userbewertungen und 18 reviews .... bevor man aus der geringen verbreitung (164 und 18) irgendwas schließe muss man sich selber nen bild machen .... wenn das nen paar k bewertungen und nochn paar  reviews *mehr *wären, ok, dann könnte man schonmal abschätzen  .... aber bei den wenigen stimmen die dort sind ..... naja, heut abend mal selber reinschnuppern, atm bin ich noch sehr optimistisch


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

Jippie, ich konnte meinen Backer-DLC mit meinem persönlichen Riesenminiaturraumferkel runterladen 


Uuuuund... der Download ist da!!!111einself
Bleibt bloß alle weg, wagt es nicht, mir meine Bandbreite zu stehlen


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

Wenn du bei GOG lädst klaue ich dir grade Bandweite 

Zu Metacritics: Ich stell mir dann immer die Frage, wieviele haben es sich einfach mal so gekauft ohne zu wissen was auf sie zukommt und kommen mit dem "alten" Rollenspielsystem nicht zurecht.


----------



## Valdasaar (26. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jippie, ich konnte meinen Backer-DLC mit meinem persönlichen Riesenminiaturraumferkel runterladen
> 
> 
> Uuuuund... der Download ist da!!!111einself
> Bleibt bloß alle weg, wagt es nicht, mir meine Bandbreite zu stehlen



Pech gehabt.........bin auch gerade am runterladen


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

Fertisch mit Download (eurer niederträchtigen Sabotage zum Trotz ), nao installayshun!


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

Ich bin auch grade beim installieren. Nix Sabotage ... reine Sucht  Schließlich musste man nach BG2 so lange auf ein Game dieser Art warten.

Einen gewissen Humor kann man den Entwicklern nicht absprechen ... hab mal spaßeshalber eine bestimmte Grafikoption aktiviert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. März 2015)

Also ich gehe jetzt erst mal bisschen sporteln, werde noch genug sitzen in den nächsten Tagen, fürchte ich... 

In der Zwischenzeit ist mein Drucker mit dem Ausdrucken der ersten 130 Seiten des Prima Strategy Guides und des Handbuchs beschäftigt. Das werde ich mir dann zu (noch) späterer Stunde zu Gemüte führen, damit ich perfekt vorbereitet mit Pillars starten kann übers Wochenende...

Man sieht sich im Dyrwood!

Ach und "Goodbye, real life!"


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

Ja ich befürchte es auch, ich werde auch erst ab morgen Abend weitermachen, da ich es richtig genießen will ... Nur Schade, dass das Wochenende eine Stunde weinger hat.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. März 2015)

So, habe jetzt 1-2 Stunden hinter mir und es hat mich voll in seinen Bann gezogen. Nur irgendwie sind meine Begleiter recht schwach. Ich muss mit denen immer nach halbem Kampf weg rennen und die Verfolger umrammen, damit ihnen nichts passiert. 
Meine barbarische Zwergin metzelt auf normal bisher recht unproblematisch.

Achja, die kleinen Hilfetexte im Spiel emfand ich bisher zumindest als Info zum Gameplay als ausreichend. Nur leider verschwinden sie manchmal etwas zu schnell. Habe jetzt kurz ins digitale Handbuch geschaut und empfinde es als zu großen Spoiler... Im ersten Durchgang werde ich darauf verzichten.


----------



## Valdasaar (26. März 2015)

Bin schon am Anfang an eine Stelle gekommen wo ich neu laden muss
Bekomme einen Bandit nicht klein durch seine Schadenreduktion er verliert quasi keine Lebenspunkte, im Gegensatz zum meinem Charakter der auch eine hohe Schadensreduktion besitzt bei mir burzeln schon die Lebenspunkte langsam aber doch


----------



## thunderofhate (26. März 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Bin schon am Anfang an eine Stelle gekommen wo ich neu laden muss
> Bekomme einen Bandit nicht klein durch seine Schadenreduktion er verliert quasi keine Lebenspunkte, im Gegensatz zum meinem Charakter der auch eine hohe Schadensreduktion besitzt bei mir burzeln schon die Lebenspunkte langsam aber doch





Spoiler



Die Begleiterin kann Gegner umstoßen, sodass du diese auch angreifen kannst, wenn sie auf dem Boden liegen. Das sollte anfangs eigentlich reichen, um den Gegner zu besiegen. Das Umstoßen kann man übrigens mindestens 2 mal in relativ kurzer Folge ausführen.


----------



## Valdasaar (26. März 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die Begleiterin kann Gegner umstoßen, sodass du diese auch angreifen kannst, wenn sie auf dem Boden liegen. Das sollte anfangs eigentlich reichen, um den Gegner zu besiegen. Das Umstoßen kann man übrigens mindestens 2 mal in relativ kurzer Folge ausführen.




Habe den jetzt doch geschafft, das Problem war wenn ich dem eine verpasst habe stand *leicht verletzt* der Zustand verschwand aber nach ein paar Sekunden wieder.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich keine Begleiter, des war dort wo auch die Bärenhöhle ist.

Das Spiel gefällt mir Sehr Gut, obwohl ich nie BG oder dergleichen gespielt habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mal angefangen mit einem intelligenten Moon-Godlike Kämpfer... ^^ 
Mal sehen ob ich damit später voll aufs Maul kriege


----------



## Scholdarr (26. März 2015)

Wehe, hier spoilert jemand was...


----------



## Valdasaar (26. März 2015)

Uff.......als der Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal ist für mich schon häftig, bekomme da ordentlich aufs Maul.
Also man muss in der Taverne noch zusätzliche Abenteurer anheuern sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Scholdarr (27. März 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Uff.......als der Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal ist für mich schon häftig, bekomme da ordentlich aufs Maul.
> Also man muss in der Taverne noch zusätzliche Abenteurer anheuern sehe ich das richtig?



Müssen tut man nichts. Aber man sollte so viele Leute wie möglich mitnehmen. Alles andere macht das Spiel noch deutlich schwerer. 

Neben den Söldnern in der Taverne gibts auch noch "richtige" Gefährten, die nichts kosten und eigene Quests usw. haben (wie man es von Bioware kennt), die man natürlich aber erst mal finden muss.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2015)

Einen hab ich schon. Ich hab allerdings nach den Warnungen vor dem Schwierigkeitsgrad mal auf leicht begonnen, das ist dann allerdings wirklich zu simpel.


----------



## Thaurial (27. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Einen hab ich schon. Ich hab allerdings nach den Warnungen vor dem Schwierigkeitsgrad mal auf leicht begonnen, das ist dann allerdings wirklich zu simpel.



Ich habe auch noch nicht begonnen und bei euch mal nachfragen ob man auf normal anfangen kann, auch wenn man keine Stunden mit BG verbracht hat? sooo schwer kann normal ja nicht sein ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2015)

Man kann imo auch jederzeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad wechseln, also einfach mal testen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (27. März 2015)

Normal passt mir persönlich gut. Ich hab die Infinity-Spiele meist auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Core Rules" gespielt (und Icewind Dale 1+2 auf Hard), bisher ist das ungefähr vergleichbar. Das heißt, wenn man einfach nur ohne Plan auf die Gegner klickt, stirbt man. 

Ich bin hin und weg von dem Dialogsystem und der Tiefe des Writings, das ist auf dem Niveau von Planescape: Torment, wenn nicht sogar noch komplexer. Das ist wirklich anspruchsvoll, da muss ich manche Zeilen mehrfach lesen, bis ich sie wirklich verstanden habe. Nicht unbedingt, weil ich auf Englisch spiele, obwohl das sprachlich auch zum anspruchsvollsten gehört, was ich in einem Spiel je gelesen habe, sondern, weil da so viele Informationen drin sind und viele Charaktere auch noch eigene Arten haben, sich auszudrücken (mit Dialekt pöbelnder Magier ftw.).

Ich hab 4-5 Stunden gespielt (die meiste Zeit gelesen), bis dahin ist Pillars of Eternity einfach nur klasse. Fühlt sich genau wie ein Baldur's Gate an, nur an das Kampfsystem muss man sich ein wenig gewöhnen. Das ist mit der Zweiteilung in Ausdauer und Lebensenergie erst mal verwirrend - aber so langsam komme ich dahinter.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2015)

Die ganzen verschiedenen Rufsysteme finde ich großartig - nicht nur _was_ du für _wen_ tust, sondern auch was du _wie_ sagst beeinflusst die Interaktion mit der Spielwelt, das ist fett


----------



## MrMantis (27. März 2015)

Kommt man auch ohne die Deutsche Sprachausgabe (Sound / Ton)  aus ?.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2015)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Kommt man auch ohne die Deutsche Sprachausgabe (Sound / Ton)  aus ?.



Es sind ja eh nur manche Dialoge vertont. Aber wer kann, sollte sowieso von vornherein auf Englisch spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (27. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die ganzen verschiedenen Rufsysteme finde ich großartig - nicht nur _was_ du für _wen_ tust, sondern auch was du _wie_ sagst beeinflusst die Interaktion mit der Spielwelt, das ist fett



Ja und ein guter Ruf bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, dass man gut aufgenommen wird, wenn man z.B. einen guten Ruf bei einer Gruppe hat, ist das bei einer anderen Gruppe eventuell ein Negativpunkt. Großartig 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Caduzzz (27. März 2015)

Hi

Kann man die Attribute alle einzeln (ggf. stundenlang) auswürfeln oder werden die für die Klassen/Rassen vorgegeben? Bzw. kann man Punkte für die Attribute anfangs umverteilen?

Grüße


----------



## Deimos (27. März 2015)

Danke für den Sammelfred.

Lads eben auch über GOG runter, freu mich riesig! 

GeDoSaTo funktioniert schonmal wunderbar - das HUD skaliert bestens.  Auch wenn weniger mehr wäre hins. Schärfe. Der Nutzen ist natürlich eher verhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ans eigentliche Spielen gehts heute vermutlich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. März 2015)

DSR funktioniert bei Nvidia  Karten übrigens out-of-the-box in den Settings (wenn man es im Treiber generell aktiviert hat natürlich) . GeDoSaTo wird hier also nicht benötigt. Ich lasse das Spiel von 4k downsamplen und es funktioniert großartig.

Die Größe des HUDs lässt sich übrigens auch extra in den Settings anpassen.


----------



## Deimos (27. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> DSR funktioniert bei Nvidia  Karten übrigens out-of-the-box in den Settings (wenn man es im Treiber generell aktiviert hat natürlich) . GeDoSaTo wird hier also nicht benötigt.


Mit AMD und 16:10-Bildschirmen leider schon. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Größe des HUDs lässt sich übrigens auch extra in den Settings anpassen.


Noch ich nicht gesehen.  Hatte nur kurz gestartet, um zu sehen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann man die Attribute alle einzeln (ggf. stundenlang) auswürfeln oder werden die für die Klassen/Rassen vorgegeben? Bzw. kann man Punkte für die Attribute anfangs umverteilen?
> 
> Grüße



 Kann man frei verteilen. Es wird einem sogar angezeigt, welche für die gewählte Klasse besonders sinnvoll sind. (Ich hab *trotzdem* einen intelligenten Kämpfer gebaut )


----------



## Scholdarr (28. März 2015)

Das Spiel ist ja echt super, aber die deutsche Übersetzung ist teilweise eine Katastrophe. Vor allem bei Waffen scheint man hier sehr nachlässig gewesen zu sein, ständig begegnet einem sowas wie "Gewandtheit +3" als Name/Beschreibung für ein Großschwert z.B. 

Dass das keinem vor Release aufgefallen ist, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen. Hoffentlich wird das bald offiziell gefixt. Immerhin sind laut Obsidian Forum schon einige fleißige deutsche Fans dabei, das Ganze selbst in die Hand zu nehmen...


----------



## Scholdarr (28. März 2015)

Es gibt jetzt eine erste Korrektur der deutschen Übersetzung: Corrected german translation at Pillars of Eternity Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2015)

Englisch ftw, das erspart einem die Kopfschmerzen ^^
Selbst wenn die Übersetzung technisch nicht falsch ist, klingt vieles einfach nicht so richtig richtig auf deutsch. Animancer/Animier wird zu "Beseeler"... da denke ich an Rinderbesamung.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Englisch ftw, das erspart einem die Kopfschmerzen ^^
> Selbst wenn die Übersetzung technisch nicht falsch ist, klingt vieles einfach nicht so richtig richtig auf deutsch. Animancer/Animier wird zu "Beseeler"... da denke ich an Rinderbesamung.



Naja, englisch finde ich allerdings anstrengender. Ich wage zu behaupten, die englische Sprache sehr gut zu beherrschen, aber gerade bei einem sehr textlastigen Spiel mit viel "Fachvokabular" empfinde ich das dann doch als anstregender, weil ich eben doch nicht jedes Wort unbedingt sofort verstehe.

Insgesamt finde ich die deutsche Übersetzung eigentlich ganz gut. Nur eben diese Patzer müssten nicht sein...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2015)

Gerade das Fachvokabular ist es eben, das oft nicht adäquat übersetzt werden kann. (Im Startpost hatte ich zum Beispiel Schwierigkeiten, das Wort "lore" nicht zu verwenden - da gibts keine 1:1-Entsprechung auf deutsch.)


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2015)

btw - Mein Moon-Godlike Fighter macht sich recht gut (die Rassenfähigkeit silver tide ist perfekt für einen Frontkämpfer), er könnte zwar sicher die Attributspunkte in Might gebrauchen, die ich in Intellect gesteckt habe, aber dafür öffnet das öfters mal Gesprächsoptionen, genau wie ich erwartet habe bei einem Obsidian-Spiel.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gerade das Fachvokabular ist es eben, das oft nicht adäquat übersetzt werden kann. (Im Startpost hatte ich zum Beispiel Schwierigkeiten, das Wort "lore" nicht zu verwenden - da gibts keine 1:1-Entsprechung auf deutsch.)



Ja schon, aber das Problem verschiebt sich ja nur, wenn man auf englisch spielt. Dann muss man die Übersetzungsarbeit im eigenen Kopf zusätzlich leisten und das funktioniert meist auch nicht wirklich besser als das, was eigentlich schon gemacht wurde. Klar gibt es immer einzelne Begriffe, die man vielleicht selbst anders interpretiert hätte, aber im Großen und Ganzen emfinde ich ein Spiel wie Pillars auf englisch doch eher als anstrengend. Solange es also eine ordentliche Übersetzung gibt, nutze ich die auch. 


Ärgern tut mich aber auch eher, dass das Spiel leider doch auch so seine Bugs hat. Ich muss jetzt schon einmal ein Savegame zurückgehen, weil sich ein Level nicht mehr laden lassen wollte, einmal ging die Maussteuerung nicht mehr und dazu das Spiel ist schon mehrmals beim Starten und beim Beenden abgestürzt. Nichts wirklich Schlimmes bisher, aber doch ärgerlich, vor allem, da man das Spiel ja eigentlich extra fürs Bugfixing so lange verschoben hat. Abgesehen davon ist das Spiel klasse. 

Auf "normal" ist das Spiel auch nicht wirklich schwer, sondern angenehm. Gestorben bin ich bisher nur sehr selten, z.B. beim berüchtigten Bär ganz am Anfang. Sonst gehen mit der nötigen Vorbereitung und Taktik die allermeisten Kämpfe ganz gut von der Hand. Bin aber natürlich auch ein alter IE Veteran.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

Auch wenn ich es jetzt nicht spielen kann, würde ich mir schon gerne die Hero Edition zulegen, das Spiel scheint echt eine Wucht zu sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es jetzt nicht spielen kann, würde ich mir schon gerne die Hero Edition zulegen, das Spiel scheint echt eine Wucht zu sein.



Aye, so ist es. Ganz klarer Anwärter auf den GOTY 2015 Titel. Für RPG Fans auf alle Fälle ein Muss. 


Übrigens, ich habe bisher 34 Tests/Reviews im Netz gefunden. Keines hat Pillars schlechter als 80/100 bewertet, nur 6 davon schlechter als 90/100. Durchschnittswertung bei über 91/100...


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Durchschnittswertung ist in der Tat sehr gut, kann man ja recht einfach bei Metacritic sehen.

 So ganz mein Fall ist es aber nicht:



Spoiler



Diese Visionen oder das mit der Parallelwelt (oder was das auch immer ist) zieht mich irgendwie raus. Die Immersion geht mir da irgendwie flöten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2015)

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Bugs erfreulicherweise. Ich habe aber auch noch keine 10 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. März 2015)

henniheine schrieb:


> Durchschnittswertung ist in der Tat sehr gut, kann man ja recht einfach bei Metacritic sehen.
> 
> So ganz mein Fall ist es aber nicht:
> 
> ...



Uh, da hat wohl jemand die grundsätzliche Lore nicht verstanden....


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Uh, da hat wohl jemand die grundsätzliche Lore nicht verstanden....


Schieß los.  

Ich hab das als LP bei ChristopherOdd angefangen zu schauen - generell finde ich es auch nicht schlecht aber eben das ^^ ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. März 2015)

henniheine schrieb:


> Schieß los.
> 
> Ich hab das als LP bei ChristopherOdd angefangen zu schauen - generell finde ich es auch nicht schlecht aber eben das ^^ ist nicht mein Fall.





Spoiler



Es gibt keine Parallelwelten oder so. Kern der Spielwelt von Pillars ist, dass Menschen bzw. intelligente Humanoide mit verschiedenen Arten von Seelen(fragmenten) geboren werden können (oder auch ganz ohne), die die Erinnerungen vorangegangener Leben in sich tragen, aber vom neuen Träger normal nicht abgerufen werden können. Der Spieler wird durch diverse Ereignisse ein sogenannter "Wächter" mit der Fähigkeit, diese Erinnerungen von Seelenfragmenten abrufen zu können. Das gilt auch für die Erinnerungen in der eigenen Seele. 
Das soll aber nur als Einstieg dienen, sonst wird noch zu viel gespoilert. Einfach mal wirklich aufmerksam den Dialogen und der Story folgen.



Klar muss das nicht jedermanns Fall sein. Wollte das nur inhaltlich klar stellen..


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Alles klar, danke ^^

Evtl. schaue ich doch nochmal rein. Die guten Wertungen kommen ja nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2015)

Ich hing heute bestimmt eine Stunde an einem bestimmten Kampf. Woah


----------



## Scholdarr (29. März 2015)

Neue Version des Korrekturmods für die deutschen Texte (Version 0.0.4): Corrected german translation at Pillars of Eternity Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Valdasaar (29. März 2015)

Wie hoch ist das maximal Level das man erreichen kann?


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2015)

Offenbar bisher nur 12.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (30. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher noch keine Bugs erfreulicherweise. Ich habe aber auch noch keine 10 Stunden gespielt.



Ich hab ein paar gefunden, aber bisher nix Weltbewegendes (ich achte aber vielleicht auch besonders auf sowas). Ich hab einen Text-Screen im Inventar versehentlich aus der Bildschirmanzeige geschoben, danach sind alle andere Texte auch außerhalb der Anzeige aufgepoppt, das lies sich aber mit ein bisschen Gefummel wieder korrigieren (ein Neuladen des letzten Spielstands hätt's wahrscheinlich auch getan), die Auflösung bekomme ich nicht über 3.440 × 1.440 (das 21:9-Format wird übrigens korrekt dargestellt). Ich kann die Auflösung zwar anwählen, aber sie wird nicht angewandt - nervt mich ein bisschen, weil die Figuren flimmeranfällig sind und MSAA funktioniert nur sehr eingeschränkt (lässt sich mittels Konsolenbefehl zuschalten - MSAA 2, 4, 8), Supersampling vermatscht das Bild (AMD-GPU).

Letztere Punkte sind allerdings keine wirklichen Bugs, da nicht offiziell unterstützt. Und ich hatte noch irgendwas Kleineres, das hab ich aber schon wieder vergessen, also wahrscheinlich auch kein Drama  EDIT: Ist mir wieder eingefallen: Item aus dem Inventar verschwunden - potenziell also vielleicht doch sehr ärgerlich.

Das Spiel macht einen sehr gereiften, sauberen Eindruck auch mit Bezug auf "Triple-A"-Titel. Das hat mich sogar ziemlich überrascht, Obsidian war bislang eher nicht für außerordentlichen Feinschliff bekannt - aber offensichtlich können sie das, wenn sie genügend Zeit und Motivation haben und ihnen kein Pubisher mit zu knappen Deadlines im Nacken sitzt. Meine eher skeptische Einstellung zu größeren Crowdfunding-Projekten (weil ich da viel Potenzial für Probleme und Missbrauch sehe - nicht weil ich das Modell schlecht fände, das Gegenteil ist der Fall) hat sich mit Divinity und jetzt besonders Pillars of Eternity massiv ins Positive verschoben - so sehr, dass ich da nun tatsächlich großes Potenzial für die Zukunft der Spiele-Entwicklung sehe. Eine gewisse Skepsis wird aber immer bleiben, aber die gehört ja auch zum Job - ohne (zu hinter-)Fragen kann man schließlich schlecht vernünftige Antworten geben... Star Citizen ist aber beispielsweise ein Projekt, dass ich mit sehr viel Skepsis sehe, in das ich aber gleichzeitig viel Hoffnung setze. Das wird meines Erachtens die wirkliche Feuertaufe für die Schwarmfinanzierung - und könnte eventuell sogar über Gedeih oder Verderb des ganzen Geschäftsmodells entscheiden - wehe, du versaubeutelst das, Chris . 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. März 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil die Figuren flimmeranfällig sind ...



dachte ich zuerst auch .... aber bei maximalem zoom wird ersichtlich das z.b. kettenelemente der rüstungen zu flimmern scheinen. aber kein 'klassisches pixelflimmern' .... es liegt an der sich ändernden beleuchtung durch die bewegungen des charakters oder der kammeraperspektive ... sehr gut zu sehen bei rüstungen mit ketten elementen am kragen z.b. und metallnieten  wo bei diesen die beleuchtung besser als am kettenkragen reflektiert wird. durch die größere fläche der nieten 'flimmern' diese nicht sondern werden besser sichtbar beleuchtet .... aber die beleuchtungseffekte sind synchron mit dem 'flimmern' auf den kettengliedern .....


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Shimmering durch "hochfrequenten" Inhalt mitsamt unzureichender Samplingrate. Mich störts nicht, ich zoome meistens eh recht weit raus und hab an meinem Laptop eh keine hohen Grafikansprüche


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2015)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, die ich so mit dem Manual nicht rausfinden konnte.

Mein 1. Char ist Fighter/Nahkämpfer. Im "C" Character sheet werden verschiedene Fähigkeiten aufgeführt die ich habe. Allerdings finden sich nicht alle davon in der Aktionleiste wieder. Bei einem Begleiter, Zauberer oder Priester sind diese durch das Zauberbuch anwählbar, aber bei dem Krieger und einem Waldläufer ist das nicht der fall.

Bekomme ich dir irgendwie in die Leiste? Ich habe auf Level 3 (oder4?) immernoch nur 1 aktive Fähigkeit (+1 Zur Ausdaueregeneartion). Der Zauberer auf Level 2 hat zum Vergleich schon mindestens 7 verschiedene Attacken im petto.

Wie kann ich die Fähigkeiten also verwenden?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2015)

Ist das heftig, wollte mir heute auch endlich die boxed Version von PoE kaufen, aber in ganz Berlin gibt es kein einziges Exemplar mehr zu kaufen. Bei Amazon sind sie auch alle.
Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel man an die Händler ausgeliefert hat, aber entweder das waren wohl in der ersten Charche nicht so viele, oder aber es muss sich absolut blendend verkauft haben.
Das ein Spiel bereits 3 Tage nach Release nirgends mehr erhältlich ist hab ich noch nicht oft erlebt...

Und das wo ich grade PoE gerne als Box fürs Regal haben möchte, tja, da bleibt blos warten bis es wieder verfügbar wird, download kommt mir bei PoE einfach nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel man an die Händler ausgeliefert hat, aber entweder das waren wohl in der ersten Charche nicht so viele, oder aber es muss sich absolut blendend verkauft haben.
> Das ein Spiel bereits 3 Tage nach Release nirgends mehr erhältlich ist hab ich noch nicht oft erlebt...



Ich denke so ein Classic RPG wird seine Abnehmer zu Genüge finden, trotzdem tendiere ich zu einer kleinen Auslieferungscharche.
Ist ja ein Kickstarter Spiel.


----------



## Deimos (30. März 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> [...] die Auflösung bekomme ich nicht über 3.440 × 1.440 (das 21:9-Format wird übrigens korrekt dargestellt). Ich kann die Auflösung zwar anwählen, aber sie wird nicht angewandt


Tatsache? Und ich hatte schon so Freude, dass GeDoSaTo unterstützt wird.
Bin bisher leider immer noch nicht zum Spielen gekommen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, die ich so mit dem Manual nicht rausfinden konnte.
> 
> Mein 1. Char ist Fighter/Nahkämpfer. Im "C" Character sheet werden verschiedene Fähigkeiten aufgeführt die ich habe. Allerdings finden sich nicht alle davon in der Aktionleiste wieder. Bei einem Begleiter, Zauberer oder Priester sind diese durch das Zauberbuch anwählbar, aber bei dem Krieger und einem Waldläufer ist das nicht der fall.
> 
> ...



Der Fighter hat einige passive, immer aktive Fähigkeiten, weniger aktive (Offensiv-)Fähigkeiten. Bis auf knockdown gibts da nicht viel zu tun im Kampf. Defender aktiviert man, um die Tank-Fähigkeit des Fighters zu maximieren (kann man auch dauerhaft aktiviert lassen), und deaktiviert es wieder, wenn nur einzelne/schwache Gegner zu bekämpfen sind.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Interessant könnte es für mich sein... weiß jemand ob das Game eher Richtung Diablo geht?


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Es ist absolut undiablohaft


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2015)

Da dir Baldur´s Gate vermutlich nichts sagen wird, könnte man es in der neueren Zeit evtl noch mit DA:O vergleichen.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Ja bin grad ein wenig am Infos einholen. Gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Man bekommt nach einiger Zeit nichmal mehr Erfahrung fürs Gegnerschnetzeln (wenn man alles über einen Gegnertyp gelernt hat). DAS ist das Ausmaß an Undiablohaftigkeit von PoE.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt mal was gesucht und mich schlau gemacht. Denke ich werde nen Versuch wagen.

Allein schon weil einige Screenshots mich auch arg an The Witcher (1) erinnern.

Leider ist mir ein Preis von über 50€ (z.b. Amazon) zu hoch. Schade...

Wenn es günstiger wäre...


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn es günstiger wäre...



Ich hab´s nachwievor für 30$ auf Halde.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir ein Preis von über 50€ (z.b. Amazon) zu hoch. Schade...
> 
> Wenn es günstiger wäre...
> 
> ...


Hättest dus gekickstartet, wärst du mit der halben Kohle dabei gewesen 
Langfristige Investitionen ftw


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Ja ich weiß ich habe das jedoch noch nie gemacht. eventuell werde ich in Zukunft mal die Augen auf Kickstarter aufhalten nach Projekten von denen ich mal profitieren könnte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt schon profitiert. PoE bekam ich zu ~60% des jetzigen Verkaufspreises, für meine Unterstützung von Tides of Numenera bekam ich sogar Wasteland 2 völlig für lau dazu - ich komme mir schon direkt als skrupelloser Abzocker vor


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Mh... ich habe gerade mal geschaut, das Spiel ist auf Ebay usw. als Steam Code schon für ca. 24€ zu erwerben. Das klingt schonmal besser. Schauen wie ich heute Abend gelaunt bin und wie viel Zeit ich am WE hab dann schlage ich vielleicht zu.  

Kommt das Game etwa an The Witcher ran (spieltechnisch? von der Art her?). Ich kenne Baldours Gate usw. halt nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mh... ich habe gerade mal geschaut, das Spiel ist auf Ebay usw. als Steam Code schon für ca. 24€ zu erwerben. Das klingt schonmal besser. Schauen wie ich heute Abend gelaunt bin und wie viel Zeit ich am WE hab dann schlage ich vielleicht zu.



Bei GMG bekommst du eine Steamversion für ca. 32€ (mit Voucher), falls du kein Ebay nutzen willst. Das Spiel ist den Preis definitiv wert, so oder so.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kommt das Game etwa an The Witcher ran (spieltechnisch? von der Art her?). Ich kenne Baldours Gate usw. halt nicht.



Puh... es ist auch mit The Witcher nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Du hast halt 6 Spielfiguren zu steuern, und schon auf Normal musst du die auch wirklich aktiv steuern (positionieren, Fähigkeiten auswählen), um die Kämpfe zu meistern.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Ja gut, also ich denke ich werde es versuchen. Vielleicht tu ich mir auch mal ein Lets Play an bevor ichs kaufe. Leider fucken mich die meisten Lets Play Typen ab. Aber um mehr Einblick zu bekommen bevor ich Kohle versenke...


----------



## Scholdarr (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja gut, also ich denke ich werde es versuchen. Vielleicht tu ich mir auch mal ein Lets Play an bevor ichs kaufe. Leider fucken mich die meisten Lets Play Typen ab. Aber um mehr Einblick zu bekommen bevor ich Kohle versenke...



Ehrlich gesagt würde ich gerade bei dem Spiel Let's plays vermeiden. Das Spiel ist einfach so gespickt mit Entscheidungen, dass du dadurch auf alle Fälle Spoiler zu sehen bekommst.

Lies doch lieber die diversen Reviews. Eurogamer.de hat heute auch noch mal eines veröffentlicht: Pillars of Eternity - Test â€¢ Eurogamer.de

Wenn ich Pillars in einem Satz beschreiben sollte: "Es ist das Spiel, das Dragon Age: Origins sein wollte und sein sollte."


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Naja, man kann ja auch Videos nur von der Kampfsteuerung anschauen.


----------



## Deimos (30. März 2015)

Wieviele Spielstunden habt ihr eigentlich auf dem Buckel? Teilt ihr die überschwänglichen Meinungen der Reviews?



orca113 schrieb:


> Vielleicht tu ich mir auch mal ein Lets Play an bevor ichs kaufe. Leider fucken mich die meisten Lets Play Typen ab. Aber um mehr Einblick zu bekommen bevor ich Kohle versenke...


Dann sitzen wir im gleichen Boot, kann absolut nix mit LP anfangen. 

Falls du Divinity: Original Sins kennst - das dürfte vom Gameplay her ähnlich sein. In Sachen Story hoffentlich besser.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

15 Stunden etwa. Für mich ist es im Moment sowas wie 85% - ein wirklich gutes Spiel, das noch alle Chancen hat mich richtig zu begeistern. Ich hab ja noch ganz schön was vor mir.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. März 2015)

Habe erst 9 Stunden hinter mir; würde es aber derzeit mindestens mit 90% bewerten! 

Atmosphäre: Wunderbar
Kampfsystem: Vielseitig und relativ anspruchsvoll
Geschichte: Interessant
Spieltiefe: Sehr ordentlich
Spieleinstieg: Ziemlich unproblematisch (Kommt eben darauf an, was man sonst so spielt)

Für das Spiel hätte ich als jemand, der sich sonst fast nie Spiele vorbestellt, auch gerne 100€ bezahlt und keinen Cent bereut. Erinnert mich an eine Zeit als Spiele mich noch faszinierten. Die Flamme brennt wieder.

Frage zum Spiel:
Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der Unschärfe? Im Menü sieht alles gut aus, aber im Spiel selbst empfinde ich die Hintergründe als ziemlich verschwommen, die Figuren auch.
Nutze nur die spielinternen Möglichkeiten und lasse keine Einstellungen vom Grafiktreiber überschreiben, da das ja eben erst zur Unschärfe führen soll.

btw: Ich mag Zauberer nicht!


----------



## Scholdarr (30. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Wieviele Spielstunden habt ihr eigentlich auf dem Buckel? Teilt ihr die überschwänglichen Meinungen der Reviews?



20 Stunden bisher. Und ja. 


Edit: Keine Probleme mit Unschärfe hier. Ich spiele mit 4k DSR (zumindest laut Settings).


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Wieviele Spielstunden habt ihr eigentlich auf dem Buckel? Teilt ihr die überschwänglichen Meinungen der Reviews?
> 
> 
> Dann sitzen wir im gleichen Boot, kann absolut nix mit LP anfangen.
> ...



Ok ich denke ich werde noch ein paar Reviews lesen.

Wahrscheinlich schlage ich zu so wie ich mich kenne


----------



## thunderofhate (30. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Edit: Keine Probleme mit Unschärfe hier. Ich spiele mit 4k DSR (zumindest laut Settings).


Hm, liegt das am AMD-Treiber? Nutze auch Downsampling und habe 3200x1800 eingestellt.


----------



## Valdasaar (30. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok ich denke ich werde noch ein paar Reviews lesen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich schlage ich zu so wie ich mich kenne




Falls du das noch nicht getan hast, schau dir das kleine Lets Play an
Gibt einen kleinen Einblick ins Spiel und Spoilern hält sich in Grenzen

Pillars of Eternity: Rollenspiel von Obsidian Entertainment eine Stunde lang gespielt


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, die ich so mit dem Manual nicht rausfinden konnte.
> 
> Mein 1. Char ist Fighter/Nahkämpfer. Im "C" Character sheet werden verschiedene Fähigkeiten aufgeführt die ich habe. Allerdings finden sich nicht alle davon in der Aktionleiste wieder. Bei einem Begleiter, Zauberer oder Priester sind diese durch das Zauberbuch anwählbar, aber bei dem Krieger und einem Waldläufer ist das nicht der fall.
> 
> ...



Hat da keiner ne Idee ob das normal ist?


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Hat da keiner ne Idee ob das normal ist?


War meine Antwort in #82 nicht ausreichend?


----------



## Scholdarr (30. März 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hm, liegt das am AMD-Treiber? Nutze auch Downsampling und habe 3200x1800 eingestellt.



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab ja keine AMD Karte mehr. Evtl. mal alternative mit GeDoSaTo probieren oder ganz ohne DSR?




Thaurial schrieb:


> Hat da keiner ne Idee ob das normal ist?


Ist völlig normal. Der Kämpfer hat maximal 1 bis 2 aktive Fähigkeiten im Kampf bis Level 5/6. Der Rest sind passive Fähigkeiten, die ihm permanente Boni im Kampf geben. Aber das hat M4xw0lf dir ja schon geschrieben, daher will ich das nur noch mal bekräftigen...


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> War meine Antwort in #82 nicht ausreichend?



Oh entschuldige, das habe ich irgendwie überlesen. 

Was meinst du genau mit defender? Ich habe wirklich als angriff nur auto attack und den niederschlag

genau das gleiche habe ich bei einem Begleiter. Bogenschütze, blos eine attacke. 

Soll ich mal 2 screens hochladen was ich meine? Natürlich im spoiler tag?


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Lad hoch. Dann können die Experten hier sicher helfen.

Mal noch ne Frage von mir:

Lohnt der Kauf de Spiels als Retail also mit Packung DVD usw...? Ist da irgendwas bei was must have ist oder geht ne Download Variante auch ohne Probleme?

Ist das Spiel in Englisch?


----------



## Scholdarr (30. März 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige, das habe ich irgendwie überlesen.
> 
> Was meinst du genau mit defender? Ich habe wirklich als angriff nur auto attack und den niederschlag
> 
> ...



Ja, der Bogenschütze hat bis Level 5 auch maximal ein oder zwei offensive Fähigkeiten im Kampf. Das ist normal, brauchst keine Screens hochladen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Lohnt der Kauf de Spiels als Retail also mit Packung DVD usw...? Ist da irgendwas bei was must have ist oder geht ne Download Variante auch ohne Probleme?
> 
> Ist das Spiel in Englisch?


Das Spiel hat nur englische Sprachausgabe, Texte sind aber auch auf deutsch verfügbar (bei jeder Version). Bei der Box-Version ist ein gedrucktes deutsches Handbuch dabei und eine Karte der Spielwelt, falls ich mich richtig erinnere. Ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du für dich selbst beantworten. Beachten sollte man jedoch, dass die Box-Version nur mit Steam läuft. Die GOG Version gibts nur online direkt bei GOG.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige, das habe ich irgendwie überlesen.
> 
> Was meinst du genau mit defender? Ich habe wirklich als angriff nur auto attack und den niederschlag
> 
> ...


Defender ist ein Kampfmodus, den der Kämpfer früh erlernen kann - gibt Plus auf Verteidigung und verlangsamt dafür die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit.
Es ist jedenfalls ganz normal, das Kämpfer, Waldläufer, Schurken etc. am Anfang nicht viele Fähigkeiten in der Leiste haben, da da nur die Fähigkeiten hinkommen, die man aktiv einsetzt, die passiven Fähigkeiten stehen dagegen nur im Charakterbogen.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. März 2015)

So, habe jetzt einen Krieger, den ich zum Tank (großer Schild und Schwert/Zweihänder) umgerüstet habe, meine barbarische Zwergin (Zweihänder/kleiner Schild und Speer), die als Damage-Dealer fungiert und einen Priester und einen Zauberer als Distanz- und Zauberbackup. Damit lässt sich grad alles ziemlich gut erledigen. Das einzige, womit ich weniger klar komme, sind Horden kleinerer Gegner. Aber wenn man da zu Schild und Speer wechselt, passt das auch.

Übrigens finde ich den Tag-Nacht-Wechsel gelungen. Normalerweise hasse ich es, bei Dunkelheit durch die Gegend zu laufen. Hier stört es mich überhaupt nicht.
Auch gut gelöst ist, dass man schon mal auf Gegner stößt, um die man sich erst später kümmern kann, da es sonst 'nen Instant-death gibt.


----------



## Scholdarr (31. März 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt einen Krieger, den ich zum Tank (großer Schild und Schwert/Zweihänder) umgerüstet habe, meine barbarische Zwergin (Zweihänder/kleiner Schild und Speer), die als Damage-Dealer fungiert und einen Priester und einen Zauberer als Distanz- und Zauberbackup. Damit lässt sich grad alles ziemlich gut erledigen. Das einzige, womit ich weniger klar komme, sind Horden kleinerer Gegner. Aber wenn man da zu Schild und Speer wechselt, passt das auch.
> 
> Übrigens finde ich den Tag-Nacht-Wechsel gelungen. Normalerweise hasse ich es, bei Dunkelheit durch die Gegend zu laufen. Hier stört es mich überhaupt nicht.
> Auch gut gelöst ist, dass man schon mal auf Gegner stößt, um die man sich erst später kümmern kann, da es sonst 'nen Instant-death gibt.



So, du hast also Edér, Aloth und Durance im Team?! Oder hast du dir die drei Begleiter selbst zusammen gestellt. Klingt irgendwie so verdächtig nach den Dreien... 

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, deine Gruppe per Söldner auf 6 zu vergrößern, solange du keine weiteren Begleiter findest.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> So, du hast also Edér, Aloth und Durance im Team?! Oder hast du dir die drei Begleiter selbst zusammen gestellt. Klingt irgendwie so verdächtig nach den Dreien...
> 
> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, deine Gruppe per Söldner auf 6 zu vergrößern, solange du keine weiteren Begleiter findest.


Ne, Söldner kommen mir nicht in die Gruppe. Die, die das Spiel mir zur Verfügung stellt, müssen reichen.
Komme damit bisher sehr gut aus und freue mich bereits auf den nächsten Durchgang auf schwer.
Aber ja, zu dem Zeitpunkt waren es tatsächlich diese 3. 
Es sind mittlerweile aber keine 4 mehr...


----------



## Scholdarr (31. März 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ne, Söldner kommen mir nicht in die Gruppe. Die, die das Spiel mir zur Verfügung stellt, müssen reichen.
> Komme damit bisher sehr gut aus und freue mich bereits auf den nächsten Durchgang auf schwer.
> Aber ja, zu dem Zeitpunkt waren es tatsächlich diese 3.
> Es sind mittlerweile aber keine 4 mehr...



Söldner ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Du kannst dir einfach Begleiter selbst zusammenbauen mit dem Editor.

Wie, du hast einen Begleiter sterben lassen?! Schäm dich...und einfacher machst du dir das Spiel dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, der Bogenschütze hat bis Level 5 auch maximal ein oder zwei offensive Fähigkeiten im Kampf. Das ist normal, brauchst keine Screens hochladen.
> 
> 
> Das Spiel hat nur englische Sprachausgabe, Texte sind aber auch auf deutsch verfügbar (bei jeder Version). Bei der Box-Version ist ein gedrucktes deutsches Handbuch dabei und eine Karte der Spielwelt, falls ich mich richtig erinnere. Ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du für dich selbst beantworten. Beachten sollte man jedoch, dass die Box-Version nur mit Steam läuft. Die GOG Version gibts nur online direkt bei GOG.



Ok ich werde heute zuschlagen. Werde mir aber einen Steamkey kaufen. GOG hatte ich auch überlegt aber das sind auch ca. 42€ fällig.

Habe mich gestern Abend nicht mehr dran gegeben.


----------



## Valdasaar (31. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok ich werde heute zuschlagen. Werde mir aber einen Steamkey kaufen. GOG hatte ich auch überlegt aber das sind auch ca. 42€ fällig.
> 
> Habe mich gestern Abend nicht mehr dran gegeben.



Bei dem Spiel hätte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich mir da noch den billigsten Key kaufen würde.
Für 42 Euro bekommt man sehr viel, Obsidian hat es sich einfach verdient unterschützt zu werden.


Ist nur meine Meinung, jeder wie er will


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2015)

Habe mir jetzt heute auch PoE gekauft, aber sitze jetzt schon 4h über der Charaktererstellung. 

Ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich mit meinem Charakter, was Attribute betrifft, zufrieden sein kann, vieleicht kann mir da wer was helfen?
Also, will einen Waldelfen (+1 Gewandheit und +1 Wahrnehmung) spielen der als Klasse Waldläufer wird. 
Als Hintergrund habe ich Todesfeuerarchipel (+1 Gewandheit) und Landstreicher (+1 Heimlichkeit und +1 Überleben) vorgesehen.

Attribute wollte ich so verteilen:

Macht: 17
Verfassung: 10
Gewandheit: 18
Wahrnehmung: 13
Intelligenz: 10
Entschlossenheit: 10


----------



## natalie (1. April 2015)

Kann man bei der deutschen Retail-Version die Textausgabe auch auf Englisch stellen, sodass man Text + Audio auf Englisch hat?
Bei amazon steht nämlich: Sprache: Englisch. Bildschirmtexte: Deutsch.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. April 2015)

natalie schrieb:


> Kann man bei der deutschen Retail-Version die Textausgabe auch auf Englisch stellen, sodass man Text + Audio auf Englisch hat?
> Bei amazon steht nämlich: Sprache: Englisch. Bildschirmtexte: Deutsch.



Ja kann man.


----------



## natalie (1. April 2015)

Alles klar, danke. Dann steht dem Kauf nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. April 2015)

Geht sogar völlig on-the-fly, ohne das Spiel neuzustarten 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt heute auch PoE gekauft, aber sitze jetzt schon 4h über der Charaktererstellung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese Attribute sind stark auf DPS ausgelegt - hoher Schaden durch Might, hohe Angriffsrate durch Dex. Dafür ist eigentlich Schurke als Klasse ideal. Deine Ausdauer und Gesundheit wird mit nur 10 Con halt sehr niedrig sein, Nahkampf ist damit völlig ausgeschlossen, vor allem weil deine niedrige Per und Res auch den Deflection-Wert niedrig lassen. 
Als Hauptcharakter würde ich doch etwas mehr in Int und Res (evtl. auch Per) stecken, weil das hier ein Obsidian-RPG ist - soll heißen, viele coole Dialogoptionen werden erst durch einen gewissen Attributswert ermöglicht (es gibt auch Anwendugnsfälle für Might in Dialogen, aber das ist dann eher Einschüchterung und sowas - wenn du also lieber einen diplomatischen Charakter spielen willst, dann sind die Punkte da auch verschwendet).


----------



## Nightslaver (1. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Geht sogar völlig on-the-fly, ohne das Spiel neuzustarten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wie du vieleicht gesehen hast soll es ja ein Waldläufer werden, der kämpft ja folglich mit Bogen und somit ist Verfassung ja eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig da er ja normalerweise nicht in den Nahkampf geht.
Frage ist halt eigentlich mehr dahingehend ob ich Gewandheit maxen sollte und dafür was an Macht wegnehme, oder aber als Bogenschütze ehr Macht für Schaden maxen sollte und was weniger Gewandheit investieren sollte.

Was Intelligenz betrifft, sicher mag es da einige schicke Dialoge geben. Problem an der Sache, sind halt nur die begrenzten Attributspunkte.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob ein paar Dialoge am Ende rechtfertigen dafür dann nur mit 15 Macht und 15-16 Gewandheit rumzurennen, nur um dann mit 14-15 Intelligenz ein paar Dialoge mitnehmen zu können.
Denke eigentlich nicht und von daher werden die Dialogoptionen wohl bis zum nässten Durchgang warten müssen wo ich wohl mal das Medium als Hauptklasse nehmen werde, welches ja viel intelligenz benötigt.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. April 2015)

Meine Barbarin hat nur 10 Int. 
Die Werte müssen bei mir zum Charakter passen, sodass ich alles in die körperlichen Attribute gesteckt habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. April 2015)

Man kann, außer vielleicht auf dem härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad, eigentlich jede beliebige Attribute-Klassen-Kombination verwenden, ohne völlig aufs Maul zu kriegen. Deshalb würde ich schon schauen, dass ich die nötigen Werte habe, um aus den Dialogen möglichst viel rauszuholen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man kann, außer vielleicht auf dem härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad, eigentlich jede beliebige Attribute-Klassen-Kombination verwenden, ohne völlig aufs Maul zu kriegen. Deshalb würde ich schon schauen, dass ich die nötigen Werte habe, um aus den Dialogen möglichst viel rauszuholen.



Hmm, ne, ich weiß nicht, aber das kommt für mich irgendwie einfach nicht in Frage. Ich bin da wohl einfach viel zu sehr auf powerplay ausgerichtet als das ich für ein paar Zeilen Dialog ein Attribut steigere das mir für die Effizienz der Klasse nicht genug bringt.
Immerhin hab ich schon in Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2, Temple of elemental Evil, Arcanum: von Dampfmaschinen und Magie, Fallout 1 & 2 und Icewind Dale 2 powerplay betrieben. Ich glaube da fang ich in PoE nicht mehr damit an ineffiziente Builds zu erstellen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. April 2015)

Du übersiehst dabei, dass Spiele wie Arcanum, Fallout, PoE (außerdem vor allem auch Planescape Torment) einen gewaltigen Fokus auf Dialogoptionen haben, bis dahin, dass sich selbst Boss"kämpfe" geradeheraus vermeiden lassen (Arcanum, PS:T, Fallout New Vegas). 
DAS nenne ich effizient 
Black Isle/Obsidian hat und hatte die Angewohnheit, die nicht-kämpferischen Optionen als wirklich sinnvolle Alternativen (auch was XP und Belohnungen angeht) zu gestalten.


Edit:
 Mit diesem Spiel schmelzen die Stunden dahin wie Butter in der Sonne, es hat mich echt übel angesuchtet


----------



## Scholdarr (3. April 2015)

So, inzwischen gibt es schon Version 0.0.8 unserer deutschen Lokalisierungsmod, in der noch deutlich mehr korrigiert bzw. überarbeitet wurde (z.B. alle Haupt- und Nebenquests aus Akt 1 und viele weitere Verbesserungen, z.B. in der Enzyklopädie): Corrected german translation at Pillars of Eternity Nexus - Mods and community

Die Entwickler sind übrigens jetzt mittlerweile auf uns aufmerksam geworden und haben uns angeboten, unsere Lokalisierungsmod in einen zukünftigen, offiziellen Patch aufzunehmen, wenn wir dann mal zufrieden/fertig damit sind (natürlich mit entsprchenden Credits für die Modder)... 


Übrigens soll morgen auch Patch 1.03 erscheinen. Es gibt bereits eine recht umfangreiche Liste an Änderungen, laut der einige der größten Bugs im Spiel behoben werden sollen, nebst vielen anderen Verbesserungen: https://forums.obsidian.net/blog/7/entry-179-patch-notes-103/

Wer also noch gewartet hat mit dem Zocken aus Angst vor größeren Bugs, der dürfte jetzt einigermaßen beruhigt über Ostern Pillars zocken können...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2015)

Jey, grade wird über Steam der Patch zu PoE eingespielt. Stolze 853MB groß ist er. 

@Klasse:
Hab jetzt als ersten Charakter einen Rogue genommen. Muss schon sagen das es mit dem selbst auf normal schon stellenweise recht knackig ist. Liegt aber mmn. auch am schleichen System in PoE. Sobald ein Gruppenmitglied im Kampf ist ist ja leider auch der Rogue nicht mehr getarnt und 50m vor der Gruppe kann man ihn auch nicht als opener so ohne weiteres getarnt agieren lassen da er sich sonst gleiche die Agro aller Gegner einheimst...


----------



## thunderofhate (4. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du übersiehst dabei, dass Spiele wie Arcanum, Fallout, PoE (außerdem vor allem auch Planescape Torment) einen gewaltigen Fokus auf Dialogoptionen haben, bis dahin, dass sich selbst Boss"kämpfe" geradeheraus vermeiden lassen (Arcanum, PS:T, Fallout New Vegas).
> DAS nenne ich effizient
> Black Isle/Obsidian hat und hatte die Angewohnheit, die nicht-kämpferischen Optionen als wirklich sinnvolle Alternativen (auch was XP und Belohnungen angeht) zu gestalten.


Hat doch nichts mit Übersehen zu tun, wenn man Kämpfe mit einem Barbar bevorzugt. Wenn ich anders spielen will, wähle ich eine andere Klasse.
Solche Spiele eignen sich perfekt, um mehrmals durchgespielt zu werden, da man sowieso im ersten Durchlauf nicht alles entdeckt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich momentan echt derbe Probleme gegen die Shadows im Tempel unter Gilded Vale und in denn Ruinen von Caed Nua. Die verdammten Viecher porten sich einfach immer zum Wizzard und zum Priest und setzen die dann mit 2-3 Schlägen außer Gefecht bevor man auch nur eine Chance hat das zu unterbinden.

Das frustriert mich irgendwie momentan etwas...


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hat doch nichts mit Übersehen zu tun, wenn man Kämpfe mit einem Barbar bevorzugt. Wenn ich anders spielen will, wähle ich eine andere Klasse.
> Solche Spiele eignen sich perfekt, um mehrmals durchgespielt zu werden, da man sowieso im ersten Durchlauf nicht alles entdeckt.


Witzigerweise profitiert der Barbar stark von hohem Intellekt 
Die Länge des Berserkermodus wird nämlich wie alle over-time Effekte von der Intellenz bestimmt. (Ich hab meinen Main Char jetzt auf Barbar umgeeditet - der haut auch nur mit 10 Might ordentlich zu  )



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich momentan echt derbe Probleme gegen die Shadows im Tempel unter Gilded Vale und in denn Ruinen von Caed Nua. Die verdammten Viecher porten sich einfach immer zum Wizzard und zum Priest und setzen die dann mit 2-3 Schlägen außer Gefecht bevor man auch nur eine Chance hat das zu unterbinden.
> 
> Das frustriert mich irgendwie momentan etwas...



Ja, die sind hässlich. Mit Eder und Aloth zusammen auf normal bin ich aber schon durchgekommen. Der Flammenfächer ist da sehr nützlich, musst nur darauf achten, deine Frontkämpfer nicht mitzubraten


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2015)

Hmm, äußerst merkwürdig. Gestern kam Patch 1.03 mit 853 MB Größe und heute, will grade wieder was PoE spielen schon wieder ein Patch mit 579 MB. Würde mich ja mal interessieren was da wieder nachgeschoben werden musste.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. April 2015)

Offenbar konnten nach dem Patch selbsterstellte Mitstreiter keine Schlösser mehr öffnen, was jetzt behoben wurde.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Witzigerweise profitiert der Barbar stark von hohem Intellekt
> Die Länge des Berserkermodus wird nämlich wie alle over-time Effekte von der Intellenz bestimmt. (Ich hab meinen Main Char jetzt auf Barbar umgeeditet - der haut auch nur mit 10 Might ordentlich zu


Nicht so sehr wie du mir weiß machen möchtest oder so sehr wie von einem hohen Wert in Might. 
Außerdem habe ich dank zusätzlichen Skills für den Berserkermodus noch nie ein Problem mit dessen Dauer gehabt. Zur Not wirkste es halt noch einmal. 

Bin mir sicher, es gibt durchaus noch andere gerechtfertigte Skillungen oder Spielweisen, die du weder ausprobiert noch entdeckt hast. 

Gibt auch genug Gründe, um Magier mit hoher Constituition auszustatten und trotzdem genug andere, um es nicht zu tun.
Hängt eben von deiner Spielweise ab.

Eine intelligente Zwergen-Barbarin spiele ich frühstens, wenn ich alle anderen Rassen und Klassen ausprobiert habe. Wobei... Selbst dann hätte ich keine Lust darauf.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2015)

@thunderofhate:

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Viel Intelligenz beim Barbaren auf Frenzy bringt bei weitem nicht soviel wie viel Macht. Mag sich ja schön anhören bei 18 Inteligenz 40% längere Frenzy Wirkung zu haben, aber effektiv äußert sich das dann auch nur in 5.2 Sekunden längere Dauer. Wohingegen halt 18 Macht in 24% Schaden pro Treffer resultieren, bei 20 Macht sind es dann schon 30% mehr Schaden pro Treffer, mit verbesserter Rasserei sind wir dann schon bei 26 Macht was ca. 40% mehr Schaden pro Treffer sind.
Da fällte es meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht schwer in was man seine Punkte steckt. Somal man halt später sowieso 2 mal Frenzy aktivieren kann (pro Begegnung!), sollte also noch viel Gegnerzeug stehen wirft man es halt nochmal an.
Denn Schaden denn du da in 2 x 13 Sekunden mit 26 Macht anrichtest wirst du nie mit 18-20 Intelligenz und somit 40-50% längerer Dauer von Rasserei reinholen wenn du nur als Basiswert 10 Macht besitzt.

Vermutlich würdest du da am Ende sogar auf nicht wesentlich mehr Schaden kommen als du auch mit einem Krieger oder Paladin anrichten kannst.

Rein von der Logik also spricht schon alles dafür dem Barbaren möglichst viel Macht zu verpassen um seinen größten und eigentlich einzigen Bonus ordentlich zu stärken, nemlich viel DPS in wenig Zeit zu verursachen.

Will ich einen Barbaren hingegen auf Intelligenz spielen werde ich dies sicher nicht tun indem ich ihn dann auf Rasserei ausrichte. Viel Intelligenz als Barbar macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man auf barbarischer Schrei spielen will und denn Barbaren dann als Frontcontroller spielt der die Gegner vorne unter Kontrolle hält, da macht das dann auch ggf. Sinn, nicht aber wenn man seinen Barbaren als Damagedealer mir Raserei spielen will, dann ist im Prinzip jeder Punkt über 10 in Intelligenz eine zimliche Verschwendung.


----------



## The_Rock (5. April 2015)

Ist doch egal wie man spielt. Solangs relativ effektiv ist (bzw man durchkommt) und auch Spaß macht, ist doch alles im Butter. Kommt ja auf den eigenen Spielstil an 

 Ich hab bei meinem Barbaren sowohl Macht als auch Intelligenz sehr hoch eingestellt, dazu noch nen ordentlichen Dex-Wert. Dafür natürlich Punkte bei den Verteidigungs-Werten abgezogen, welche ich aber eh kaum brauche, da ich den Barbar als puren Damage-Dealer spiele. Der Fighter soll mal schön das Tanken übernehmen 
Hier und da kriegt der Barbar natürlich auch was ab, aber da er von vornherein mit viel Leben ausgestattet ist (ich glaub den höchsten HP Wert aller Klassen?), hält er im Notfall trotzdem noch was aus.

   Den höheren Intelligenz-Wert hab ich allerdings nicht wegen Frenzy, sondern wegen Carnage (welches laut Patch-Notes sogar nochmal verbessert wurde!? muss ich mal testen). Das ist die "angeborene" Barbarenfertigkeit, die bei (fast) jedem Schlag in nem kleinen Kreis AoE-Schaden verursacht. Mit höherer Intelligenz ist die Reichweite allerdings garnicht mehr so klein. Haut bei  Monsterngruppen ganz schön rein 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich momentan echt derbe Probleme gegen die Shadows im Tempel unter Gilded Vale und in denn Ruinen von Caed Nua. Die verdammten Viecher porten sich einfach immer zum Wizzard und zum Priest und setzen die dann mit 2-3 Schlägen außer Gefecht bevor man auch nur eine Chance hat das zu unterbinden.
> 
> Das frustriert mich irgendwie momentan etwas...



Hast du die Viehcher auch mit deinem Tank "angebunden"? Ich warte immer erst, bis die meisten Monster meinen Tank angreifen (wenn du den Mauszeiger über das Monster hälst, siehst du welches Ziel sie gerade anvisieren). Achte immer darauf, dass der Tank zuerst angreift, bevor du mit den anderen Klassen angreifst. Ein Nahkampfangriff bindet glaub ich immer Monster (sieht man dann an der gebogenen grünen Linie zwischen Char und Feind).
Die Monster, die nicht mehr angebunden werden können (weil der Kämpfer nur ne limitierte Anzahl an Monstern anbinden kann), sollte man mit CC-Effekten lahmlegen (Lähmung, Niederschlag, usw). Dann hat man erstmal Ruhe.

Nochn kleiner Tipp: Weglaufen aus nem Nahkampf ist nur selten empfehlenswert, da der Gegner dabei immer nen freien Schlag kriegt. Egal, ob er sich nun im Cooldown befindet oder nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall kriegst du also gleich nen "Doppelschlag" ab - und das kann bei nem kritischen Treffer schon den sofortigen Tod bedeuten.
Falls man doch weg muss (z.B. gegen starke Gegner), versuchs wie gesagt erstmal mit irgendeinem CC-Effekt, dann kann man auch ohne diesen "Fluchtschlag" weglaufen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2015)

Die Shades lassen sich nur nicht im Nahkampf binden, die haben eine Art Teleport-Fähigkeit. Lähmen/Niederschlagen und AoE-Attacken wie der Flammenfächer sind anfangs die einzigen wirksamen Mittel.


----------



## antillectual (5. April 2015)

Warum machen es sich die Leute nur so schwer? ^^ Hit & run ist doch so bewährt und ein Klassiker, der so vieles schlägt. Sobald die Schatten einen sehen gibt man Fersengeld, ein paar bleiben irgendwann zurück und man kämpft gegen die übrigen. Das macht man ein oder zwei mal für die Schattengruppen dort und alles ist gut. Gehen die Schatten zu früh zurück schießt man mit einer Fernkampfwaffe auf den letzten, die verfolgen einen wieder, die Gruppe zieht sich länger und dann folgt wieder Teil 1.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. April 2015)

Für Backer gibt es demnächst (d.h.: when it's done) auch noch eine Dokumentation über den Entwicklungsprozess vom Funding bis zum Release. Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall geben


----------



## Dwayne1988 (6. April 2015)

Wirklich sehr schönes Spiel doch zugleich vom lesen her einfach nur anstrengend.
Emotes könnten die ruhig mal farbig hervorheben damit der eigentliche text nicht so einfach untergeht. 
Ich vermisse echt ein wenig die hübschen Dialoge von Bioware RPGS auch wenn dadurch tiefe des Spiels verloren gehen wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. April 2015)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schönes Spiel doch zugleich vom lesen her einfach nur anstrengend.
> Emotes könnten die ruhig mal farbig hervorheben damit der eigentliche text nicht so einfach untergeht.
> Ich vermisse echt ein wenig die hübschen Dialoge von Bioware RPGS auch wenn dadurch tiefe des Spiels verloren gehen wird.


Welche hübschen Dialoge? Die mit einem supi-Ringmenü mit "rot" für böse und "blau" für gute Antworten? 

Oder gehts dir um Vertonung und animierte Unterhaltungen? Die wären vielleicht nett, aber im Budget eben nicht drin


----------



## Nightslaver (6. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Welche hübschen Dialoge? Die mit einem supi-Ringmenü mit "rot" für böse und "blau" für gute Antworten?
> 
> Oder gehts dir um Vertonung und animierte Unterhaltungen? Die wären vielleicht nett, aber im Budget eben nicht drin



Er könnte sich auch auf Baldurs Gate 2 beziehen, was ja auch von Bioware war, und da hätte er nicht mal so unrecht. Bezüglich Formatierung las sich das dort deutlich besser als in PoE. Bei der Formatierung und der Unterscheidung zwischen Emote und Aussagen könnte PoE nochmal einen Patch vertragen der sich der Sache annimmt.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er könnte sich auch auf Baldurs Gate 2 beziehen, was ja auch von Bioware war, und da hätte er nicht mal so unrecht. Bezüglich Formatierung las sich das dort deutlich besser als in PoE. Bei der Formatierung und der Unterscheidung zwischen Emote und Aussagen könnte PoE nochmal einen Patch vertragen der sich der Sache annimmt.



Normalerweise sind wörtliche Rede und andere Informationen klar getrennt. Wörtliche Rede hat eine weiße Schriftfarbe und steht in Anführungszeichen während der Rest gräulich ist. Gegenüber einem Buch mit reinem Fließtext hat man hier also sogar noch zusätzliche visuelle Unterstützung. Ich sags an der Stelle aber nochmal gerne: Spiele wie Pillars sind nur was für Leute, die Bücher und Lesen mögen. Für den durchschnittlichen, jungen und auf "modern" gepolten Dragon Age Fan ist das nichts, ganz andere Zielkundschaft. Und die Unterschiede zur Formatierung in Baldurs Gate bzw. zur Art, wie man die Texte dort visuell gehandhabt hat, sind imho eher marginal...


Wir sind übrigens nach wie vor dabei, die ganzen deutschen Textfiles zu fixen bzw. zu verbessern. Inzwischen ist Version 0.2.1 unserer Sprachmod beim Nexus erschienen, jetzt mit eigenem Installer, der es ermöglicht die korrigierte Lokalisierung zu nutzen ohne die Basisfiles zu überschreiben. Wir haben alleine in den letzten paar Tagen tausende Fehler korrigiert oder mangelhafte Übersetzungen verbessert, es lohnt sich also auch ein Update für alle, die schon eine frühere Version der Mod installiert haben. Fertig sind wir wohl aber noch länger nicht damit bei den Massen an Text...  

Corrected german translation at Pillars of Eternity Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind wörtliche Rede und andere Informationen klar getrennt. Wörtliche Rede hat eine weiße Schriftfarbe und steht in Anführungszeichen während der Rest gräulich ist. Gegenüber einem Buch mit reinem Fließtext hat man hier also sogar noch zusätzliche visuelle Unterstützung. Ich sags an der Stelle aber nochmal gerne: Spiele wie Pillars sind nur was für Leute, die Bücher und Lesen mögen. Für den durchschnittlichen, jungen und auf "modern" gepolten Dragon Age Fan ist das nichts, ganz andere Zielkundschaft. Und die Unterschiede zur Formatierung in Baldurs Gate bzw. zur Art, wie man die Texte dort visuell gehandhabt hat, sind imho eher marginal...



Du sagst es ja, normalerweise. Fakt ist aber das es oft nicht hinhaut. Es kommt sehr oft vor das auch plötzlich wörtliche Rede in grau geschrieben ist, mal ganz zu schweigen davon das die Absätze oft nach einem Satz kommen und plötzlich versetzt weitergeschrieben wird. So etwas ist einfach nur anstrengend zu lesen und das wo ich es von Fallout 1-2, Baldurs Gate 1-2, Arcanum, Temple of elemental Evil und vielen anderen spielen gewohnt bin das man liest.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja, normalerweise. Fakt ist aber das es oft nicht hinhaut. Es kommt sehr oft vor das auch plötzlich wörtliche Rede in grau geschrieben ist, mal ganz zu schweigen davon das die Absätze oft nach einem Satz kommen und plötzlich versetzt weitergeschrieben wird.


Auf Deutsch?  In der englischen Version konnte ich sowas noch nicht beobachten.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch?  In der englischen Version konnte ich sowas noch nicht beobachten.



Ja bei der deutschen Übersetzung. Das dass bei der englischen nicht der Fall ist dürfte daran liegen das dies halt die Muttersprache ist und es somit niemand übersetzen musste.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2015)

Tja, man spart sich einfach sehr viel Ärger wenn man gleich die englische Version nimmt. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (7. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja, normalerweise. Fakt ist aber das es oft nicht hinhaut.



Deswegen gibts ja unsere Mod, unter anderem. Darin wurden und werden auch solche Formatierungsfehler verbessert.


----------



## Arathas (8. April 2015)

Tolles Spiel 

Spiele einen Barbar, der auch auf Might ausgelegt ist (glaub aber "nur" 19 statt "20").
Geht mit zwei Einhandwaffen ziemlich gut von der Hand finde ich.

Was empfehlt ihr denn eher für den Barb? Ein- oder Zweihandwaffen? 
Mit der jetzigen Gruppe geht alles gut von der Hand. Schade nur, dass es keinen "Heiler" gibt (Priester ist ja keiner). Die mikrige Fähigkeit Feldlazarett die jede Klasse erlenen kann lasse ich mal aussen vor.
Aber ich glaube, dann wäre das Spiel zu leicht.

LG
Arathas


----------



## Thaurial (8. April 2015)

Arathas schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel
> 
> 
> Mit der jetzigen Gruppe geht alles gut von der Hand. Schade nur, dass es keinen "Heiler" gibt (Priester ist ja keiner). Die mikrige Fähigkeit Feldlazarett die jede Klasse erlenen kann lasse ich mal aussen vor.
> ...





Spoiler



Der Priester hat in jedem Tier einen Heilzauber. Außerdem findet man auch Gear (Glaube Gauns Ring z.B.)  dass Heilzauber ermöglicht. Finde nicht dass es kein Heal gibt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. April 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Der Priester hat in jedem Tier einen Heilzauber. Außerdem findet man auch Gear (Glaube Gauns Ring z.B.)  dass Heilzauber ermöglicht. Finde nicht dass es kein Heal gibt.


Es geht um das Heilen von Gesundheit, nicht Ausdauer. In harten Kämpfen kann es dazu kommen, dass die besonders ausdauernden Kämpfer wie Barbar und Fighter tatsächlich richtig ins Gras beißen, weil sie einfach zu viel Ausdauer regenerieren um KO zu gehen, aber irgendwann die Gesundheit auf Null ist, während weniger zähe Charaktere nur ausgeknockt sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2015)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage, um die Tür auf Ebene 13 des Endlosen Dungeons von Od Nua öffnen zu können braucht man ja ein Passwort welches man wohl von den Geistern auf der Ebene erhält. Problem dabei ist nur das die Geister nur mit einem sprechen wenn man der engwithische Sprache, oder wie die geschrieben wurde, beherrscht.

Meine Frage nun ist, wo kann ich die engwithische Sprache lernen? Lernt man die laufe der Hauptstory automatisch, oder muss man irgendwo speziell hin um die zu erlernen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist das ein Lore-Check? 



Spoiler



Ich konnte auch mit dem Fampyr auf Level 7 oder 8 nicht sprechen, obwohl der angeblich ein Questgeber sein soll... keine Ahnung. Kana in der Party zu haben hilft offenabr auch nicht, oder ich habs einfach verpeilt.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ein Lore-Check?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein ist definitiv kein Lore Check. Mit dem Fampir auf Ebene 8 konnte ich auch nicht reden. Hier auf folgender Lösungsseite: Endless Paths of Od Nua Level 8 - M48 - Endless Paths of Od Nua - descriptions and maps of all the dungeon levels - Pillars of Eternity - Game Guide and Walkthrough steht das man die engwithische Sprache beherrschen muss um auf Ebene 8 mit dem Fampir reden zu können und auf Ebene 13 halt mit den Geistern um das Passwort für die Tür zu erhalten. Leider nur wird dort nicht gesagt wo man die Sprache erlernen kann.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider nur wird dort nicht gesagt wo man die Sprache erlernen kann.





Spoiler



im nordwesten von herritage hill, nördlich des turmeinganges, ist ein haus mit einer frau, die einem die komplette sprache beibringt 



aber nett zu wissen ... bin erst später im endless dungeon aufgeschlagen, da konnt ich die sprache schon


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. April 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat? 



Spoiler



Ich hab alle Gesprächsoptionen mit der alten Hexe durchprobiert, da kam nix  
Dann hab ich sie außerdem gemeuchelt, weil sie im Hinterzimmer Menschen als Futtervorrat gefangen hielt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



rofl ....
ich hab die leute im hinterzimmer einfach nur befreit aufgrund der umstände in dem gebiet (nein, ich hab sie auch nicht an den animancer verfüttert der oben aufm turm steht) sondern sie einfach weggeschickt in sicherheit (bevor ich sie überhaupt das erste mal angeredet habe) ...
dann entsprechend die seele der frau beruhigen, das erreicht man indem man sie überzeugt das sie ihr wissen weitergeben sollte damit es nicht verloren geht ... man braucht das wissen ja eigentlich auch um die symbole auf der maschiene auf dem turm zu deuten um diese zu deaktivieren OHNE sie zu überladen und die gefange seelenenergie zu vernichten.....
da man die informationen aus der seele gewinnt, erhält man auch infos aus den vorherigen leben und ist dannach der einzige der in der spielwelt wirklich in der lage ist engwithisch in allen variationen etc.... zu verstehen was Kana unglaublich beeindruckt wie er direkt anmerkt 

dannach geht ihre seele ruhig und gelassen ins totenreich über und bereitet sich auf die reinkarnation vor 

so der lore davon kurz zusammengefasst, umhauen geht natürlich auch .....  


grobe reihenfolge:
turm durchsuche, tagebücher lesen -> animancer aufm dach aushorchen, zur kollegin geschickt werden -> leute im haus der frau aushorchen wegschicken -> frau (ich brauch dein wissen, komm über deinen stolz hinweg und zeig es deinem kollegen aufm dach der ohne dein wissen komplett am arsch ist und sicher es für die nachwelt indem du es mirüberlässt) so als grober ansatz wie ich zu der sprache gekommen bin ....



hammer, gut das ich so liep bin


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mir hat die auch nichts beigebracht.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann ist es wohl Teil der Hauptquest. Im Turm war ich noch nicht, komm ich auch noch garnicht rein. Momentan müsste ich erst mal bei den Katakomben weitermachen. War die ganze Zeit mit Nebenaufgaben beschäftigt und bin kreuz und quer durch die Welt geturt.^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. April 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, ich war noch gar nicht in dem Turm... aaaargh, alles ist im Arsch


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann ist es wohl Teil der Hauptquest. Im Turm war ich noch nicht, komm ich auch noch garnicht rein. Momentan müsste ich erst mal bei den Katakomben weitermachen. War die ganze Zeit mit Nebenaufgaben beschäftigt und bin kreuz und quer durch die Welt geturt.^^



joa, das ganze schließt herritage hill ab und klärt nebenbei die ereigisse die zur sperrung geführt haben auf 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich war noch gar nicht in dem Turm... aaaargh, alles ist im Arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie hinterhältig 
ka ob man die vom typen aufm dach auch bekommen kann oder wo man die sprache sonst erlernen kann .... vielleicht kana im späteren verlauf .... ka ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. April 2015)

Hoffentlich hab ich noch ein Save davor...


----------



## Valdasaar (12. April 2015)

Wieviele Begleiter gibt es die sich deiner Gruppe anschliessen können?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Wieviele Begleiter gibt es die sich deiner Gruppe anschliessen können?



8 gibt es.


----------



## Valdasaar (12. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 8 gibt es.




Danke


----------



## Valdasaar (12. April 2015)

Ist das ein Bug?



Spoiler



Ich bin über die Ranke in Readrics Festung gelangt, habe mit Nedmar gesprochen.Jetzt soll ich in den Keller seinen Lehrling befreien,also bin ich in den Keller gegangen und kann die Tür in den nächsten Raum nicht öffnen, es erscheint kein Symbol fürs Türe öffnen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte ein Bug sein, hatte ich auch schon in Readrics Burg, allerdings bei einer anderen Tür im Ergeschoss. Nachdem ich zu einer anderne Karte gereist bin und wieder zurück funktionierte es wieder normal.
War aber auch die einzige Karte wo ich bis dato dieses Problm hatte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. April 2015)

Gibt es da nicht überall mehrere Türen? Es gibt (eigentlich gab) glaub ich generell einen Bug mit dem fog of war, der das Öffnen von Türen verhindern kann.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (12. April 2015)

Nun schon 26 Stunden hinter mir mit dem Spiel, auch wenn es anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig war, mit der nicht so dollen Übersetzung sowie das lesen anfangs anstregend ist weil Geschichte und verhalten so schlecht auseinander zu halten ist.
Schlimmste man Spielt wenige Stunden, hört auf weil Kleinigkeiten nerven und kurze Zeit später hängt man wieder an dem Spiel.

Nur dämlich es jetzt schon zu Spielen wenn die Patches sicher noch neue Inhalte liefern werden oder es gar Erweiterungen geben könnte und man es wahrscheinlich dann nicht mal neu anfangen wird.
Sollte es einen weiteren Teil geben egal ob Sequel, Prequel oder teil 2 wird wohl gekauft.
Wobei die Geschichte von Thaos und den früheren Leben des Helden wäre sicher noch eine Erweiterung wert?


----------



## antillectual (12. April 2015)

Es wird noch ein addon kommen. Aber man kann es jetzt spielen und mit dem addon eben nocheinmal, bsp. mit einem anderen Char.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Es wird noch ein addon kommen. Aber man kann es jetzt spielen und mit dem addon eben nocheinmal, bsp. mit einem anderen Char.



Man hat es bei Obsidian ja schon in einem Interview angedeutet gehabt, im Addon wird man vermutlich einfach mit seinem bestehenden Charakter weiter spielen können und muss keinen neuen spielen da es die Geschichte vermutlich fortsetzen wird und keine komplett neue erzählt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. April 2015)

Ist hier schon jemand durch?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2015)

So, grade endlich meinen ersten Durchgang PoE beendet. Glaube aber das so schnell auch kein 2ter folgen wird. Fürs erste habe ich wohl genug von PoE.^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, grade endlich meinen ersten Durchgang PoE beendet. Glaube aber das so schnell auch kein 2ter folgen wird. Fürs erste habe ich wohl genug von PoE.^^



Zu langwierig, oder zu nervig? Wie lang hast du denn gebraucht?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Zu langwierig, oder zu nervig? Wie lang hast du denn gebraucht?



Ich finde das letzte Kapitel zieht sich einfach zu sehr, wäre evt. besser gewesen es etwas linearer zu gestalten, so wie in Baldurs Gate 2, wo man nachdem man durch das Unterreich zurück nach Amn kam ja auch nur noch recht linear zum Ende geführt wurde und halt Dinge erledigen konnte die man vorher nicht fertig gemacht hat.
PoE versucht hingegen bis zimlich zum Ende mit Nebenaufgaben auf zu warten und zieht sich dadurch enorm.
Nicht zuletzt weil dadurch auch sehr stark die Fahrt aus der Hauptstory genommen wird die sich gegen Ende von Kapitel 2 etwas entfaltet.
Außerdem fand ich die immer gleichen Gegner im Kapitel 3 zimlich ermüdend: zu 60% bestanden die aus Animaten, Shadows.

Und zuletzt hat etwas der Antrieb gefehlt da man auch gefühlt keinerlei Fortschritt mehr am Charakter und der Ausrüstung hatte. LvL 12, also max. Level, hatte ich bereits zimlich zu Beginn von Kapitel 3 erreicht und ausrüstungstechnisch kam auch nicht mehr viel dazu was noch brauchbar gewesen wäre, grade im Bereich der Helme, Armschienen, Stiefel und Gürtel ist die Auswahl leider auch sehr sehr bescheiden, ganz besonders bei den Helmen.
Führte dann auch dazu das dieses komplementieren der Nebenquests zimlich zäh wurde, da man eigentlich weder mit denn Belohnungen, noch mit denn EP irgendwas anfangen konnte.
Mit der Währung konnte man ja schon ab etwa der Hälfte von Kapitel 2 nur noch wenig anfangen, gegen Spielende hatte ich dementsprechend auch rund 120k Kupferstücke angesammelt.

Zu guter letzt fand ich dann das Ende auch zimlich schwach, nicht wegen der Präsentation, oder weil das was man auf denn letzten Metern vorm Endkampf erfahren hat nicht interessant und durchaus gut gewesen wäre, sondern viel mehr weil das eigentliche Ende dann doch ehr unbefridigend war und nicht recht denn Eindruck machte das man mit dem was man erfahren hat irgendwas geändert hätte.
Man kann da nur hoffen das dass Addon da ein etwas befridigenderes Ende liefern wird.

Gebraucht habe ich jetzt fürs durchspielen ca. 60h, wobei ich für das letzt Kapitel mehr Zeit in Tagen benötigt habe als für die beiden zuvor, einfach weil ich mich nicht recht motivieren konnte mal mehr als 1-2h am Stück zu spielen, bevor es mich etwas, aus oben genannten Punkten langweilte.


----------



## Valdasaar (18. April 2015)

Was ist mit *böser Besucher* in der Festung gemeint, was bedeuten die zwei Aktionen Auzahlen und Eskorte aussenden?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Was ist mit *böser Besucher* in der Festung gemeint, was bedeuten die zwei Aktionen Auzahlen und Eskorte aussenden?



Böse Besucher bringen dir negative Effekte in deiner Festung (Minus auf Ruhm und / oder Minus auf Sicherheit). Es gibt auch gute Besucher die dir entsprechend einen Bonus auf beide Werte geben. 
Auszahlen erlaubt dir diese Personen gegen Geld zu entfernen, damit die sofort wieder weg sind, Eskorte erlaubt es dir diese Personen durch einen deiner Begleiter eskortieren zu lassen, was dir das Geld spart, dafür aber dafür den Begleiter zum Beispiel für Abteneuer usw. sperrt, bis er von der Eskorte zurück ist.


----------



## Valdasaar (18. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Böse Besucher bringen dir negative Effekte in deiner Festung (Minus auf Ruhm und / oder Minus auf Sicherheit). Es gibt auch gute Besucher die dir entsprechend einen Bonus auf beide Werte geben.
> Auszahlen erlaubt dir diese Personen gegen Geld zu entfernen, damit die sofort wieder weg sind, Eskorte erlaubt es dir diese Personen durch einen deiner Begleiter eskortieren zu lassen, was dir das Geld spart, dafür aber dafür den Begleiter zum Beispiel für Abteneuer usw. sperrt, bis er von der Eskorte zurück ist.



Danke


----------



## Valdasaar (19. April 2015)

Das Spiel ist zeitweise echt ein Wahnsinn, jetzt steckt mein Hauptcharakter an Ort und Stelle fest.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. April 2015)

Jetzt gehts aufs Ende zu. Bin gerade 



Spoiler



im court of penitents angekommen, mit Hyleas Unterstützung. Bin mal gespannt auf den Showdown, und wie viel von der Hintergrundgeschichte noch aufgeklärt wird. Bei den letzten Visionen vor dem Sprung in die Grube hatte ich schon ein bisschen einen Kloß im Hals 


Knapp 63 Stunden auf der Uhr... bei nicht ganz einem Monat seit Release ist das schon einiges pro Tag


----------



## PCGH_Phil (24. April 2015)

Ich hab jetzt rund 55 Stunden auf der Uhr, da sind allerdings bestimmt 5 Stunden Benchmarks/Video dabei. Und ich hab nach ~10 Stunden nochmal neu angefangen. Ich find's immer noch grandios, vielleicht sogar noch etwas besser als zu Beginn, obwohl Pillars natürlich auch nicht perfekt ist (die Wegfindung ist aus der Hölle und ein paar Kleinigkeiten hätten besser ausgearbeitet sein können). Aber es ist einfach toll, wie viel mehr Spiel, Story, Charakter und Inhalt es bietet, das haben große Produktionen einfach nicht drauf, die sind zu massentauglich weichgespült.

Das sollte wirklich jeder, der sich auch nur ansatzweise mit der Grafik/Textwüste anfreunden kann, ausprobieren. Dann sieht man mal, was große Produktionen eben nicht bieten.
Ich bin mal gespannt, was noch so kommt, das dürfte jedenfalls nicht das letzte gewesen sein, was wir von diesem Spiel gesehen haben. Weiß jemand die Verkaufs-/Downloadzahlen? Das würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. April 2015)

Steamspy geht von aktuell gut 300.000 verkauften Kopien aus (nur bei Steam versteht sich). Pillars of Eternity - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Fall die GoG-Verkäufe auch schon im 6-stelligen Bereich oder zumindest deutlich im 5-stelligen liegen.

 Habs jetzt außerdem durch; 65 Stunden, aber endless paths noch nicht zuende ausgeräumt. Das Ende hat mir gut gefallen, da gings nochmal in die Vollen  Den Endkampf musste ich auch drei oder viermal versuchen, als ich dann aber die richtige Strategie endlich hatte, war er kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Steamspy geht von aktuell gut 300.000 verkauften Kopien aus (nur bei Steam versteht sich). Pillars of Eternity - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Fall die GoG-Verkäufe auch schon im 6-stelligen Bereich oder zumindest deutlich im 5-stelligen liegen.
> 
> Habs jetzt außerdem durch; 65 Stunden, aber endless paths noch nicht zuende ausgeräumt. Das Ende hat mir gut gefallen, da gings nochmal in die Vollen  Den Endkampf musste ich auch drei oder viermal versuchen, als ich dann aber die richtige Strategie endlich hatte, war er kein Problem mehr.



Ich fand den Endkampf selbst ehr entäuschend, war zimlich einfach:



Spoiler



Man greift zuerst Thaos an und ignoriert die beiden Statuen. Wenn er seine Seele in die erste Statue transferiert greift man entsprechend nur die an. Kehrt er in seinen Körper zurück wird wieder der angegriffen. Dann wenn er seine Seele indie 2te Statue transferiert wieder nur die Statue und zum Schluss stirbt er dann.



Das Muster war schnell zu durchschauen. Habe den Endkampf jedenfalls auf Anhieb geschaft und fand ihn wenig fordernd. Da war der Kampf gegen den Meister der tiefen Wege weit knackiger.


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Ich hab nur Internet über Funk mit 30GB traffic im Monat und mieser Verbindung. Für einen aktuellen Catalyst Treiber (ca.200MB) beispielsweise, brauche ich etwa zehn Minuten.

Wenn ich mir das Spiel bei Amazon hole, kann ich dann direkt loslegen, oder muss ich auch dann ewig viel laden? Wenn ja, wäre das wohl leider nichts für mich. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich hab nur Internet über Funk mit 30GB traffic im Monat und mieser Verbindung. Für einen aktuellen Catalyst Treiber (ca.200MB) beispielsweise, brauche ich etwa zehn Minuten.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Spiel bei Amazon hole, kann ich dann direkt loslegen, oder muss ich auch dann ewig viel laden? Wenn ja, wäre das wohl leider nichts für mich. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?



Naja, gibt inzwischen bereits 3 Patches die du noch laden müsstest, bzw. solltest.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. April 2015)

Bei GoG sind die beiden nötigen Patches zusammen nur gute 90 MB groß, der Installer selbst hat ~6,3 GB.
Wenn du dir die boxed-Version kaufst, hängt die auch an Steam, und bei Steam sind die Patches wenn ich mich nicht irre sehr viel größer (Richtung GB von der Größenordnung her).


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2015)

Oh man!


----------



## antillectual (2. Mai 2015)

Patch Notes: 1.05 (In Progress) - Obsidian Forum Community


Da wird nochmal so einiges geändert. ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Mai 2015)

Da gehts wirklich ordentlich zur Sache. Mehr Leben für Wizards und Cipher, dafür viel weniger Basis-Fokus für letzteren, haufenweise AoE-Nerfs, Item-Nerfs... das wird eine interessante Sache. Ich warte mit dem zweiten Durchgang auf diesen Patch.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

https://twitter.com/ChrisAvellone/status/608274470768222209


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/ChrisAvellone/status/608274470768222209


Habs auch gelesen. Of many sads


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2015)

Wieso hat das Spiel im Steam Sale 25%Rabatt, aber bei gog nur 10%?


----------



## Thaurial (12. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso hat das Spiel im Steam Sale 25%Rabatt, aber bei gog nur 10%?



Warum sollten die Rabatte überall gleich sein? Kaufhof hat ja auch andere als Saturn..

Bei Steam läuft der Summer Sale, vermutlich deswegen der hohe Rabatt.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2015)

Es war bei beiden Sale.



> Warum sollten die Rabatte überall gleich sein? Kaufhof hat ja auch andere als Saturn..


Komisch Logik, da die Rabatte von Obsidian/Paradox vorgegeben werden.
Dürften sich jetzt alle gog Käufer schlechter fühlen.
Gut, also mal wieder ein Spiel das nur auf Ramschniveau gekauft wird.


----------



## Thaurial (12. Juni 2015)

Naja ich glaube nicht, dass alle Rabatte die beim Steam Sale gegeben werden vom Publisher/Herausgeber vorgegeben sind.

Normal:         Steam wird pro Key 5€ zahlen und ihn für 20€ verkaufen. Gewinn 15€
Steam Sale:  Steam kauft den Key für 5€ und verkauft für 15€. Gewinn 10€ -> durch den geringeren Preis aber eben eine hohe Stückzahl.

Es sind ca. 4000 Titel im Sale


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2015)

> Naja ich glaube nicht, dass alle Rabatte die beim Steam Salte gegeben werden vom Publisher/Herausgeber vorgegeben sind.


Doch sind sie und müssen sie auch.

Der Rest deines Post ist auch genauso Blödsinn.


----------



## Thaurial (12. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch sind sie und müssen sie auch.
> 
> Der Rest deines Post ist auch genauso Blödsinn.



Also wenn der Media Markt Berlin GTA V um 10% reduziert, dann ruft er auch beim Publisher an für die Vorgabe/Rabattweitergabe? Steam ist ein normaler Händler, mit der Ausnahme dass der Steam Shop mit Sicherheit eine noch höhere Marge an den Artikeln hat als normale Händler.

Um auf Dein Beispiel zurückzukommen, gerade GOG würde den vom Publisher vorgegebenen Rabatt von 25% doch direkt an die Käufer weitergeben...


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2015)

> lso wenn der Media Markt Berlin GTA V um 10% reduziert, dann ruft er auch beim Publisher an für die Vorgabe/Rabattweitergabe?


Unterschiedlich.



> Steam ist ein normaler Händler, mit der Ausnahme dass der Steam Shop mit Sicherheit eine noch höhere Marge an den Artikeln hat als normale Händler.


Nein, das stimmt so nicht.  Gab da mal einen Leak und das war eine Anfrage wie weit sie das Spiel reduzieren dürfen, von daher wird das Valve das nicht selber stimmen.



> Um auf Dein Beispiel zurückzukommen, gerade GOG würde den vom Publisher vorgegebenen Rabatt von 25% doch direkt an die Käufer weitergeben...


Haben sie eben nicht und  da die Vorgaben vom Publisher kommen, ist es unschön.


----------



## Thaurial (12. Juni 2015)

Es gibt immer Preisabsprachen auf dem Markt - insbesondere, wenn z.b Steam weiterhin ein gutes Verhältnis zum Publisher haben möchte bzw. gute Verträge. Der Publisher hat natürlich gerade beim Start ein Interesse daran, dass die Preise nahe am UVP bleiben und sich die Shops nicht unterbieten.



Dann schreibe GOG doch mal eine Nachricht, warum sie den Rabatt vom Publisher nicht an Dich weitergeben.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gut, also mal wieder ein Spiel das nur auf Ramschniveau gekauft wird.



Naja, das Spiel ist eigentlich den vollen Preis wert...


Wenn man sich solche hochwertigen und mit Liebe gemachten Spiele auch nur zum Ramschpreis kauft, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn nur noch 0815 Mainstreamtitel veröffentlicht werden, die nach ein paar Wochen schon für 10€ zu haben sind...

Kein Wunder, dass man sowas nur noch per Kickstarter bekommt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2015)

Vorschau auf das erste halbe Addon: Pillars of Eternity: The White March Preview (PC) - Von Baldur's Gate zu Icewind Dale - GameStar

 Diese Teilung saugt. Werde ich nicht spielen bevors vollständig ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Vorschau auf das erste halbe Addon: Pillars of Eternity: The White March Preview (PC) - Von Baldur's Gate zu Icewind Dale - GameStar
> 
> Diese Teilung saugt. Werde ich nicht spielen bevors vollständig ist.



Hmm, hört sich an und für sich gut an, wobei ich mir das Addon wohl erst zulegen werde sobald dann das 2te nässtes Jahr rauskommt.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das Spiel ist eigentlich den vollen Preis wert...
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich solche hochwertigen und mit Liebe gemachten Spiele auch nur zum Ramschpreis kauft, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn nur noch 0815 Mainstreamtitel veröffentlicht werden, die nach ein paar Wochen schon für 10€ zu haben sind...
> ...



Häh, mit hochwertig hat nichts zu tun. Pillars of Eternity ist kein Perle sondern, da sitzen Entwickler dran die der Vergangenheit nachtrauern. Was du wieder für ne ******* erzählst Junge, altes im neuen Gewand.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Häh, mit hochwertig hat nichts zu tun. Pillars of Eternity ist kein Perle sondern, da sitzen Entwickler dran die der Vergangenheit nachtrauern. Was du wieder für ne ******* erzählst Junge, altes im neuen Gewand.



Genau nachtrauern... 
Das genauso eine "Schei ße" von Rumlaberei. 
PoE ist ein sehr gutes Spiel das sich halt ehr an oldshool-RPGler  richtet und mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, wie vielen anderen Fans von oldshool-RPGs wohl auch, stellenweise besser als viele "RPGs" der letzten Jahre, was aber auch kein Wunder ist wo fast alle Entwickler doch nur noch weichspühl-ARPGs produzieren. Gute taktische Gruppen-RPGs hat ja keine Sau gemacht.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gute taktische Gruppen-RPGs hat ja keine Sau gemacht.



Weil es da nichts mehr gibt was du da machen kannst. Die Elemente gibt es in MMORPGS und selbst da reichen die nicht aus, das Spiel nennt sich WoW. Alleine Wow im Singleplayer hätte mehr optionen als Pillars of Eternity, man muss das mal einsehen. Und Rundenbasierte Spiele sind nicht mehr im Trend weil es keinen Sinn mehr macht. Warum sollte man alles zurückschrauben, wenn dort alles verbraucht ist. Das hat nichts mit dem Flair zu tun, der ist da aber die Zeit vorbei da gibts nichts mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (15. August 2015)

Wieso sollte Turnbased keinen Sinn mehr haben? 

Da es hier um Unterhaltung geht, bestimmt der Käufer was Sinn macht. 
Und da gibt es anscheinend doch genug.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Turnbased keinen Sinn mehr haben?
> 
> Da es hier um Unterhaltung geht, bestimmt der Käufer was Sinn macht.
> Und da gibt es anscheinend doch genug.



So siehts aus, gäbe es niemanden der es kaufen wollen würde hätten sich Spiele wie Divinity: Original Sin, Wasteland 2 und Pillars of Eternity nicht über Kickstarter so gut finanziert und würden die Entwickler auch kein Divinity: Original Sin 2 machen wollen und zu den Spielen an Directors Cut Editions und EE arbeiten.
Von daher würde an deiner Stelle auch nichts auf das Gerede von Veriquitas geben turbosnake. Der redet öfter zimlichen Quark zusammen, vor allem wens nicht seinen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (17. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Flair zu tun, der ist da aber die Zeit vorbei da gibts nichts mehr.


Ja ja, Totgesagte leben länger. 

In letzter Zeit kann man sogar eher einen Trend feststellen, dass wieder mehr rundenbasierte RPGs veröffentlicht werden. Da scheint also doch ein Markt da zu sein.
Damals zu Baldur's Gate-Zeiten habe ich mich noch nicht sonderlich für RPGs interessiert. Ich habe das alles erst in den letzten 5 Jahren nachgeholt und muss sagen, dass ich jedes dieser Oldschool-Spiele einem Witcher 3 o.ä. vorziehe. An letzterem hatte ich zwar auch meinen Spaß, aber den zweiten Durchgang konnte ich bisher noch nicht abschließen, weil einfach schon die Luft raus ist. 
Jetzt freue ich mich auf das Addon von PoE und werde damit  meinen dritten Durchgang starten, weil mir hier ein viel höherer Wiederspielwert geboten wird als bei anderen RPGs, die mehr auf Action als auf Charakterentwicklung setzen.


----------



## ein_schelm (26. August 2015)

Das Spiel ist ja jetzt im Steam-Sale - bin deshalb darauf Aufmerksam geworden und hab mir  einige Tests und LPs angeschaut... 

TW3 ist ein interaktiver Film und PoE ist ein interaktives Buch: ich hab mal wieder richtig Lust auf ein nettes Buch bekommen!

Nun kann ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden. Auf der einen Seite  bin ich von der Story angefixt aber auf der anderen Seite liegen mir solche Spiele vermutlich nicht richtig. In Divinity hab ich z.B. schnell den roten Faden und somit die Lust daran verloren. Zudem war ich Ständig auf der Suche nach dem Questziel. Was einige für das höchste der Gefühle halten: das fehlen von Questhilfen - empfinde ich als eher störend.

Kaufen oder doch lieber sein lassen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2015)

Pillars of Eternity verzichtet nicht auf Questhilfen, es ist da eigentlich immer leicht möglich sich zu orientieren.


----------



## ein_schelm (26. August 2015)

Okay dann muss ich das falsch mitbekommen haben...

Wie schaut die Storydichte aus? Ist der Faden eher dünn und verworren oder dick und klar erkennbar?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2015)

Ich würde sagen, die Mainstory ist in Sachen Dichte und Erzählung ok, ohne zu überragen (kein zweites Planescape Torment, aber trotzdem gut gemacht).


----------



## Scholdarr (28. September 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand White Marches Part 1 schon durchgespielt? Sollte man auf Part 2 warten oder nicht?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. September 2015)

Ich warte von vornherein auf Part 2, hab keine Lust auf diese Häppchen.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. September 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich warte von vornherein auf Part 2, hab keine Lust auf diese Häppchen.



Hm, so gehts mir bisher auch. Allerdings hab ich auch das Hauptspiel nach wie vor nicht ganz durchgespielt (hab irgendwann den Faden verloren...)


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (29. September 2015)

Da ich das Spiel schon zweimal durch habe, warte ich mit meinem dritten Durchgang noch bis der zweite Teil da ist. 
Scholdarr, ich würde an deiner Stelle noch auf den zweiten Teil warten und dann von vorne anfangen. Da das das letzte Addon für PoE sein wird, hättest du dann alles komplett.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. September 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, so gehts mir bisher auch. Allerdings hab ich auch das Hauptspiel nach wie vor nicht ganz durchgespielt (hab irgendwann den Faden verloren...)


Ja, man kann sich in dem Spiel auch total in Nebenaufgaben und dungeoncrawling verzetteln (fast wie in TW3  ), das hatte bei mir auch etwas den Spielfluss gestört. Wenn man sich mehr auf die Hauptstory konzentriert, dann bleibt man imho eher bei der Stange.


ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel schon zweimal durch habe, warte ich mit meinem dritten Durchgang noch bis der zweite Teil da ist.
> Scholdarr, ich würde an deiner Stelle noch auf den zweiten Teil warten und dann von vorne anfangen. Da das das letzte Addon für PoE sein wird, hättest du dann alles komplett.


Vielleicht führt das aber zu noch mehr Möglichkeiten, den Faden zu verlieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2015)

Hmm, ich muss auch sagen die Nebenmissionen in PoE fand ich überwiegend weit weniger gelungen wie in BG2 damals. Das hat irgendwie mehr spannende Nebengeschichten zu erzählen gehabt, die schon für sich meist eigene kleine Abenteuer waren, wie die Geschichte mit dem vergessenen Gott unter dem Tempelviertel, oder die ungeklärten Mordfälle im Brückenviertel, oder auch die Geschichte mit den Sklavenhändlern im Armenviertel.
In PoE sind die meisten Nebenquest leider nur vom Kaliber eines BG1.
Da hätte definitiv mehr gegangen, darum muss man eigentlich auch nicht groß drum trauern wen man die meisten Nebenquests einfach links liegen lässt, den bei denn meisten verpasst man ehr wenig.

Übrigens, findet eigentlich noch jemand das der Paladin auf höheren Stufen irgendwie leicht übertrieben ist was seine Standfestigkeit in Kämpfen angeht?


----------



## Scholdarr (29. September 2015)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel schon zweimal durch habe, warte ich mit meinem dritten Durchgang noch bis der zweite Teil da ist.
> Scholdarr, ich würde an deiner Stelle noch auf den zweiten Teil warten und dann von vorne anfangen. Da das das letzte Addon für PoE sein wird, hättest du dann alles komplett.


Ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. September 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, ich muss auch sagen die Nebenmissionen in PoE fand ich überwiegend weit weniger gelungen wie in BG2 damals. Das hat irgendwie mehr spannende Nebengeschichten zu erzählen gehabt, die schon für sich meist eigene kleine Abenteuer waren, wie die Geschichte mit dem vergessenen Gott unter dem Tempelviertel, oder die ungeklärten Mordfälle im Brückenviertel, oder auch die Geschichte mit den Sklavenhändlern im Armenviertel.
> In PoE sind die meisten Nebenquest leider nur vom Kaliber eines BG1.
> Da hätte definitiv mehr gegangen, darum muss man eigentlich auch nicht groß drum trauern wen man die meisten Nebenquests einfach links liegen lässt, den bei denn meisten verpasst man ehr wenig.


Nuja, BG1 und vor allem BG2 spielen natürlich auch vom finanziellen Aufwand der Produktion in einer anderen Liga. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens, findet eigentlich noch jemand das der Paladin auf höheren Stufen irgendwie leicht übertrieben ist was seine Standfestigkeit in Kämpfen angeht?


Keine Ahnung, hab nur Erfahrung mit Barbar, Krieger und Schurke als Hauptcharakter.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Oktober 2015)

So wollte nun endlich auch mal Pillars of Eternity in Angriff nehmen,da dieses Jahr sowieso nichts Nennenswertes mehr rauskommt (nein Fallout 4 ist für mich auch nicht nennenswert) und das Spiel steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste,hat ja auch bereits ,meine ich, ein Addon in Arbeit.
Hat hier irgendwer schon mal paar gute Einsteigertipps? ^^ 
Bin nur noch am Überlegen,ob es die Retail wird oder die GOG Version,die Retail verlangt aber auch wieder eine Steamanbindung meine ich.


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> So wollte nun endlich auch mal Pillars of Eternity in Angriff nehmen,da dieses Jahr sowieso nichts Nennenswertes mehr rauskommt (nein Fallout 4 ist für mich auch nicht nennenswert) und das Spiel steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste,hat ja auch bereits ,meine ich, ein Addon in Arbeit.


Du könntest natürlich jetzt auch Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition zocken (oder alternativ: Wasteland 2 DC) und noch ein bisschen warten, bis der zweite Teil vom PoE Add-On erscheint. Dann kannst du die gesamte Erfahrung in einem Aufwasch spielen (ist auch mein persönlicher Plan, nachdem ich PoE vor ein paar Monate unterbrochen habe)... 



> Hat hier irgendwer schon mal paar gute Einsteigertipps? ^^


Ja! Nutzerhandbuch intensiv studieren.  

Ansonsten habe ich ein paar grundlegende Tipps für PoE: 

1) Immer nur mit kompletter Party reisen, falls möglich.
2) Aktiv die Pause nutzen und selbst Befehle geben, soweit möglich und nicht dem Spielspaß abträglich.
3) Wenn ein Kampf zu schwer erscheint, einfach später zurückkommen (falls möglich), oder mit einer anderen Party versuchen.
4) So viele Nebenquests wie möglich machen (für Loot und XP).

Wer die alten Infinity Engine Klassiker als BG, IWD und PS:T gespielt hat (ich hoffe das doch bei dir...), sollte imo mit der grundlegenden Spielmechanik von PoE keine Probleme haben. 



> Bin nur noch am Überlegen,ob es die Retail wird oder die GOG Version,die Retail verlangt aber auch wieder eine Steamanbindung meine ich.


Die Steamversion ist aber DRM-frei IIRC. D.h. du kannst das Spiel, wenn du es ein Mal aktiviert hast, auch ohne den Steamclient zocken. Bei der Steamversion hast du auch den Vorteil, dass du neue Patches "ausprobieren" kannst, bevor sie final veröffentlicht werden. Ansonsten spricht natürlich auch nichts gegen die GOG-Version, musst du wissen...


----------



## Octabus (31. Oktober 2015)

@Scholdarr: Bist du dir eigentlich im Klaren darüber, was DRM-frei bedeutet? Jedenfalls nicht, dass man es in Steam auch offline spielen kann. Steam an sich ist eine DRM-Plattform.

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst und kein DRM willst, bist du mit der GOG-Version gut beraten.


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> @Scholdarr: Bist du dir eigentlich im Klaren darüber, was DRM-frei bedeutet? Jedenfalls nicht, dass man es in Steam auch offline spielen kann. Steam an sich ist eine DRM-Plattform.
> 
> Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst und kein DRM willst, bist du mit der GOG-Version gut beraten.



Bist du dir im Klaren darüber, dass nicht jeder exakt dasselbe unter DRM versteht und es sehr wohl Abstufungen gibt? Bist du dir im Klaren darüber, dass du für GOG auch auf einer Website angemeldet sein musst und mindestens einen Browser für den Download brauchst? Bist du dir klar darüber, dass du auch GOG Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen darfst? Wenn man wirklich ein "sauberes" Produkt will, muss man eine komplett 3rd-Party-Software-freie Retailversion kaufen. Die gibt es aber nur mit Steam-Anbindung, daher fällt die Option weg.

PoE über Steam ist AB DER AKTIVIERUNG komplett DRM-frei, so einfach ist das. Und wie auch immer, Kinguin weiß genau, was ich meine...


----------



## Kinguin (31. Oktober 2015)

D:OS EE war auch in Überlegung,aber möchte was komplett Neues spielen.
Ich danke dir erstmal Scholdarr für die Tipps,und da ich gerne lese sollte das kein Problem sein  

Warten möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht,nächstes Jahr stehen für mich bereits 3 Pflichttitel auf der Liste mit DE:MD,Dishonored 2 und DarkSouls 3,und jetzt hätte ich halt Zeit.Denke das Hauptspiel bietet schon genug Content. 
Sind die Nebenquests auch einigermaßen motivierend und spaßig?Oder ist es dann einfach nur stumpf Leveln und Monster verkloppen?
Wegen der DRM Geschichte,ich wollte jetzt keine Diskussion drum herum auslösen,war nur eine Frage nebenbei.Denke ich greife aber zur GoG Version,ich meine Valve verlangt ja diese 30% vom Kaufpreis und GoG deutlich weniger oder?

PS: Nein komplett unerfahren bin ich in dem Genre nicht.Habe selbst BG (lange her) gespielt,aber bin auch kein Experte.^^


----------



## Octabus (31. Oktober 2015)

Klar muss ich das Spiel downloaden, aber das an sich macht ja noch kein DRM aus. Ich kann mir das Spiel auf die externe Festplatte speichern und jederzeit wie eine saubere Retailversion auf mein System installieren. Dazu brauche ich keine Aktivierung, keinen externen Client oder was auch immer. "GOG.com" dient hier lediglich dem Vertrieb der Daten, die sonst auf der DVD gespeichert sind.

Onlineaktivierung und Accountbindung sind Elemente von DRM, wie jemand das für sich bewertet, muss jeder selbst wissen. Er wird schon das wählen, was ihm am meisten zusagt. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge eben DRM-freie Spiele und Steam an sich beinhaltet DRM-Elemente. Welche genau kann von Spiel zu Spiel variieren, DRM-frei sind die Spiele dort jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Onlineaktivierung und Accountbindung sind Elemente von DRM, wie jemand das für sich bewertet, muss jeder selbst wissen. Er wird schon das wählen, was ihm am meisten zusagt. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge eben DRM-freie Spiele und Steam an sich beinhaltet DRM-Elemente. Welche genau kann von Spiel zu Spiel variieren, DRM-frei sind die Spiele dort jedenfalls nicht.


GOG-Spiele sind - surprise, surpise - genauso accountgebunden. Aber rede dir nur gerne was anderes ein.. 

Und eine eimalige(!) Onlineaktivierung als DRM anzusehen und gleichzeitig GOG zu loben, ist imo lächerlich, weil GOG an sich ein Onlineshop/-feature ist. Ohne eine Onlineverbindung geht das überhaupt nicht, genausowenig wie Steam. Und nein, GOG dient nicht dem Vertrieb der Daten, die sonst auf DVD sind. Das ist einfach Humbug. GOG hat mit Retailboxen (abseits von CDPRs eigenen Spielen) überhaupt gar nichts am Hut. Wenn du eine Retailversion (ohne Steambindung) kaufst,  hast du keine GOG-Version. Wenn du eine GOG-Version kaufst, hast du keine Retailversion. Der kleine Unterschied ist nämlich, dass du deine Steam-freie Retailversion verkaufen kannst, deinen Download bei GOG nicht (überhaupt jemals die EULA von GOG gelesen)? 

Übrigens scheint dir nicht klar zu sein, was "DRM-frei" auf Steam beinhaltet. Denn das heißt, dass du die Daten auch jederzeit auf einen anderen PC übertragen kannst und dort zocken kannst, sogar ganz ohne neue Installation und ganz ohne Steamclient. Wie gesagt, es gibt nur eine eimalige Aktivierung, was man praktisch auch als letzten Schritt des Kaufes ansehen kann. Der einzige Unterschied zu GOG ist letztlich, dass man für den einmaligen Download den Steamclienten benötigt (danach nie wieder, weil du deine Daten nach Belieben sichern kannst). Wenn du DAS als unerträgliches DRM definieren willst, dann bitte. Aber dann sieh bitte auch ein, dass andere Leute da durchaus anderer Meinung sein können bzw. durchaus zwischen Clientenbindung, Always-Online und einmaligen Geschichten unterscheiden. 

Aber jetzt genug davon, ist ziemlich off-topic hier. Wie gesagt, kann ja jeder die Version kaufen, die einem mehr zusagt.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Denke das Hauptspiel bietet schon genug Content.


Keine Frage, 50h+ sind kein Problem, zumal der erste Teil des Add-Ons ja auch schon verfügbar ist.



> Sind die Nebenquests auch einigermaßen motivierend und spaßig?Oder ist es dann einfach nur stumpf Leveln und Monster verkloppen?


Sowas gibts bei PoE gar nicht (Grindquests etc). Alle Nebenquests haben eine richtige Story und sind durchaus spielenswert. 



> Denke ich greife aber zur GoG Version,ich meine Valve verlangt ja diese 30% vom Kaufpreis und GoG deutlich weniger oder?


Ähm, nein, der Anteil von 30% ist bei GOG und Steam eigentlich fast identisch, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2015)

Nein, Steam brauche ich für jedes Update wieder.
Außerdem hat jedes Spiel auf Steam das DRM das nun mal eh da ist.

Und eine Accoutbindung ist kein DRM!!


----------



## Octabus (31. Oktober 2015)

Hier ein Thread dazu, damit wir nicht weiter in diesem Thread abschweifen müssen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...heutige-vertriebspolitik-digitaler-waren.html


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (1. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Sind die Nebenquests auch einigermaßen motivierend und spaßig?Oder ist es dann einfach nur stumpf Leveln und Monster verkloppen?


Nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Es gibt einige Nebenquests, in denen du entscheiden musst, auf wessen Seite du dich stellst und wem du hilfst. Die Begleiterquests ziehen sich fast durch das ganze Spiel und sind meiner Meinung nach auch interessant und gut gemacht. Alles in allem fand ich die Nebenquests abwechslungsreich und motivierend. Auf das stupide Prinzip "Hole mir dies" und "Töte das" wird größtenteils verzichtet.


----------



## Kinguin (1. November 2015)

Freut mich zu hören.Ich setze mich überhaupt nicht mehr gern vor dem Monitor um zu spielen,aber für PoE mache ich eine Ausnahme.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (1. November 2015)

Du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Kinguin (6. November 2015)

So habe jetzt schon ein gutes Stück Pillars of Eternity hinter mir,und muss sagen es macht schon Spaß,grade weil es auch mal was Anderes ist.Die Art von Spiele bin ich halt ungewohnt,habe zwar BG gespielt, ist aber lange her.PoE scheint das zu sein,was Dragon Origins sein wollte aber nie sein konnte. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (6. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> PoE scheint das zu sein,was Dragon Origins sein wollte aber nie sein konnte. ^^



PoE ist das, was sich Fans von BG für Dragon Age gewünscht haben und was ihnen anfangs auch versprochen wurde, aber nie bekommen haben. Inzwischen sagt Bioware ja selbst, dass sie diese Art von Gameplay für "veraltet" halten...


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Inzwischen sagt Bioware ja selbst, dass sie diese Art von Gameplay für "veraltet" halten...



Ist ja auch "veraltet" wen man Gewinnmaximierung betreiben will. Da spielt ein Titel im Stil von DA3 halt mehr ein als so ein RPG alter Schule wie es PoE, oder Divinity: Original Sin ist.
Was, wie beide Titel ja deutlich bewiesen haben, nicht gleich heißt das sich mit solchen "veralteten" Spielen kein Geld verdienen lässt.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine taugliche deutsche Übersetzung?

Und was ich von den DLCs gelesen habe ist das die wohl keine wirklich gute Story haben stimmt das ?

[Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich jetzt PoE oder Original Sin kaufen soll. Auch weil ich mich frage ob ich erst die andere Divinity Teile spielen soll]


----------



## Scholdarr (6. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine taugliche deutsche Übersetzung?


Die deutsche Übersetzung ist ordentlich, kann aber durch eine Übersetzungsmod noch verbessert werden. Einfach mal im Nexus danach suchen. 



> Und was ich von den DLCs gelesen habe ist das die wohl keine wirklich gute Story haben stimmt das ?


DLCs? Es gibt bisher nur den ersten Teil des Add-Ons, den ich selbst noch nicht gezockt habe.



> Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich jetzt PoE oder Original Sin kaufen soll. Auch weil ich mich frage ob ich erst die andere Divinity Teile spielen soll]


Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich D:OS EE empfehlen. Das ist "komplett" und macht einfach ne Menge Spaß. Wenn du aber eher auf "ernste" Themen stehst, könnte dir auch PoE besser liegen. Ich mag beide Titel sehr und kann nur raten, einfach beide mal zu zocken.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> DLCs? Es gibt bisher nur den ersten Teil des Add-Ons, den ich selbst noch nicht gezockt habe.


Den meinte ich eigentlich auch nur.



> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich D:OS EE empfehlen. Das ist "komplett" und macht einfach ne Menge Spaß. Wenn du aber eher auf "ernste" Themen stehst, könnte dir auch PoE besser liegen. Ich mag beide Titel sehr und kann nur raten, einfach beide mal zu zocken.


Bei der D:OS EE muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings ist die gerade nirgends im Angebot und PoE schon. 
Glaube ich werde mit PoE anfangen, auch wenn ich es nicht sofort spielen werde. Auch weil ich die anderen Spiele von Obsidian mag.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich lade das Spiel grade neu runter, es juckt mich in den Fingern.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich komme mit dem Kampfsystem nicht wirklich klar, wie geht man am besten vor?
Bei DA:O war das irgendwie einfacher.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Dezember 2015)

Im Grunde ist es nicht wesentlich anders als bei DA:O. Such dir Engstellen, stell die Tanks in die erste Reihe um die Engstelle dicht zu machen, Fernkämpfer und zaubernde Charaktere dahinter und dann halt fleißig micromanagen und vor allem die Pausetaste nutzen um in Ruhe neue Befehle zu erteilen. Den im Gegensatz zu DA:O, da unterscheiden sich beide Spiele halt, kann man in PoE halt kein Verhalten einstellen, wie bei 50% Leben schlürf nen Trank, oder setze Skill xyz ein solange deine Ausdauer höher als 40% ist, oder benutze Zauber X sobald der Gegner weniger als 30% Leben hat usw.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Kampfsystem nicht wirklich klar, wie geht man am besten vor?
> Bei DA:O war das irgendwie einfacher.


Es ist keine Schande, zum Einstieg den leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu wählen


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Kampfsystem nicht wirklich klar, wie geht man am besten vor?
> Bei DA:O war das irgendwie einfacher.



So hart das auch klingen mag: Handbuch lesen. Das ist der beste Weg, um sich über Klassen, Talente, Skills usw. fortzubilden. Ansonsten einfach den einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auswählen und mal verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren. Trial and error.


DA:O war imo casual im Vergleich zu PoE. Klar war das einfacher...


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Dezember 2015)

Auch sehr hilfreich: Partymember einsammeln, erstmal ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Quests. Ich bin bei diesem Durchgang jetzt Stufe 4 oder 5, aber habe schon meine Standard-Party zusammen (Barbar, Kämpfer, Priester, Cipher, Chanter, Magier). Man kann sich natürlich auch selbst weitere Partymitglieder erstellen im Inn. Damit werden unmögliche Kämpfe plötzlich machbar 

Btw., als Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich und Obsidian habe ich mir noch the White March bei GOG gegönnt (den "season pass" für 24€).


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Dezember 2015)

Aye, man sollte immer versuchen, die Party möglichst voll zu machen, vor allem als Einsteiger. Und eine ausgewogene Auswahl aus Nahkämpfern, Castern, Fernkämpfern und Unterstützern ist gerade für Anfänger sehr zu empfehlen (so 2 Nahkampfklassen, 1 Fernkampfklasse, 1-2 Caster und 1-2 Unterstützer ist normal ganz gut ausbalanciert). Wobei bei PoE auch gut Hybride möglich sind, so etwa ein Hybrid aus Fernkämpfer und Unterstützer (z.B. Chanter mit Schusswaffe) oder ein Hybrid aus Nahkämpfer und Unterstützer (z.B. Paladin, der gut austeilen kann, aber auch mit Auren usw. der ganzen Party hilft). Wenn man solche Klassen nutzen will, muss man den Rest der Party einfach entsprechend anpassen. Grundsätzlich gehen viele Kombinationen, einfach mal ausprobieren. Das ist für viele ja letztlich auch ein Teil des Spielspaßes, wie man die Party zusammenstellt und mit welchen Kombinationen man zum Erfolg kommen kann (was sich sowohl auf die Charaktere als auch auf die Skills/Klassen beziehen kann).


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es ist keine Schande, zum Einstieg den leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu wählen


Ich habe auch mit dem angefangen, aber schon die ersten Kämpfe waren eher schlecht,


Scholdarr schrieb:


> So hart das auch klingen mag: Handbuch lesen. Das ist der beste Weg, um sich über Klassen, Talente, Skills usw. fortzubilden. Ansonsten einfach den einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auswählen und mal verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren. Trial and error.


Muss ich dann wohl machen.



> DA:O war imo casual im Vergleich zu PoE. Klar war das einfacher...


Ich habe nur kein anderen Vergleich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit dem angefangen, aber schon die ersten Kämpfe waren eher schlecht,
> 
> Muss ich dann wohl machen.
> 
> ...


Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine volle Party, dann machts mehr Freude. Gerade die Support-Klassen sind auch wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit dem angefangen, aber schon die ersten Kämpfe waren eher schlecht



Liegt in der Natur der Sache. Auch für einen "alten Hasen" wie mich waren die Kämpfe am Anfang mit am härtesten, einfach weil man viel Neues lernen muss und auch noch keine volle Party und nur wenige Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung hat.



Spoiler



Aufgepasst vor der Bärenhöhle in einem der ersten Levels (nach der Karawane)! Der Bär ist einer der schwersten Gegner (auf der Stufe, auf der man da vorbei kommt) im ganzen Spiel. Es ist keine Schande, den nicht zu packen. Daran haben sich auch Veteranen schon den ein oder anderen Zahn ausgebissen. Ist aber auch nur optional.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe heute eine interessante Beobachtung gemacht. Habe das Spiel zum ersten Mal am Desktop gezockt, weil mich das nicht-flüssige Erlebnis mit meiner Intel-iGPU am Laptop zu sehr genervt hat. Mit höchster Grafikeinstellung war das Spiel dann allerding entsetzlicher Matsch, das MSAA blurt aus irgendeinem Grund total. Dann aber die Entdeckung: wenn ich im Radeon Settings Panel VSR aktiviere (hatte ich bisher nicht), ist der Matsch weg, egal bei welcher Auflösung! Sehr erfreulich. Jetzt habe ich 2560x1600p eingestellt, einfach weil ich es kann.  Sieht gut aus, läuft ebenso, perfekt.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine interessante Beobachtung gemacht. Habe das Spiel zum ersten Mal am Desktop gezockt, weil mich das nicht-flüssige Erlebnis mit meiner Intel-iGPU am Laptop zu sehr genervt hat. Mit höchster Grafikeinstellung war das Spiel dann allerding entsetzlicher Matsch, das MSAA blurt aus irgendeinem Grund total. Dann aber die Entdeckung: wenn ich im Radeon Settings Panel VSR aktiviere (hatte ich bisher nicht), ist der Matsch weg, egal bei welcher Auflösung! Sehr erfreulich. Jetzt habe ich 2560x1600p eingestellt, einfach weil ich es kann.  Sieht gut aus, läuft ebenso, perfekt.



Ich spiele das Spiel von Anfang an im DSR bei den Einstellungen. Hätte ich dir also schon lange sagen können, dass das Spiel so am geilsten aussieht und gleichzeitig flüssig läuft...


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich spiele das Spiel von Anfang an im DSR bei den Einstellungen. Hätte ich dir also schon lange sagen können, dass das Spiel so am geilsten aussieht und gleichzeitig flüssig läuft...


Der Punkt an der Sache war ja, dass es _unabhängig_ von der eingestellten Auflösung matscht oder eben nicht, je nachdem ob VSR aktiv ist oder nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2015)

Hm ok, das Problem hatte ich zugegebenermaßen noch nie.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm ok, das Problem hatte ich zugegebenermaßen noch nie.


Scheint ein Radeon-"Feature" zu sein, aber immerhin lässt es sich mit Bordmitteln lösen 
Auf meiner Intel-iGPU kann ichs nicht sagen, da hatte ich MSAA sowieso immer aus


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2015)

Da sage noch mal einer, AMDs Radeons hätten keine proprietären Features...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Januar 2016)

Nee, ich krieg diesen Drachen nicht platt. Ich bin eindeutig zu schlecht.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Januar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nee, ich krieg diesen Drachen nicht platt. Ich bin eindeutig zu schlecht.





Spoiler



Schwierigkeitsstufe eins runter stellen, noch mal probieren...wieder scheitern...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Schwierigkeitsstufe eins runter stellen, noch mal probieren...wieder scheitern...


Man muss das Vieh offenbar mit lächerlichem Scroll-spam permanent betäuben. Man hat einfach keine Chance gegen den krassen Schadensoutput.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das Mistvieh plattgemacht!! 

Wurde nichts mit Scroll-Spam, ich hab keine gefunden. Das Biest hat aber nur einmal (oder sogar gar nicht?) seinen Flammenatem eingesetzt, was immer ca 4/6 Partymitgliedern insta-ausknockt. Zusammen mit 3 oder 4 second-chance items und Scrolls der Wiederbelebung sowie Priest-Wiederbelebung und Paladin-Wiederbelebung () konnte ich ihn aber tatsächlich langsam runtergrinden. Sieg!


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2016)

Boah, ich hätte wirklich auf WM part 2 warten sollen mit dem nächsten Durchgang. Es werden weitere Stronghold-Events (wo man so richtig Lord-mäßig über Recht und Unrecht entscheiden können soll) und sogar Questlines eingeführt mit dem (mit WM 2) kommenden Patch 3.00, nebst weiteren interessanten Balancingtweaks... tjoa, da muss ich wohl ein drittes mal durch.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Boah, ich hätte wirklich auf WM part 2 warten sollen mit dem nächsten Durchgang. Es werden weitere Stronghold-Events (wo man so richtig Lord-mäßig über Recht und Unrecht entscheiden können soll) und sogar Questlines eingeführt mit dem (mit WM 2) kommenden Patch 3.00, nebst weiteren interessanten Balancingtweaks... tjoa, da muss ich wohl ein drittes mal durch.



Wer zu ungeduldig ist den bestraft halt das Addon. 
Ich warte mit meinem zweiten Durchgang noch bis März.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Januar 2016)

Ich warte auch noch.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. Januar 2016)

Dann muss ich definitiv auch warten


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (8. Januar 2016)

Mir brennt es zwar schon seit einigen Wochen unter den Nägeln, aber ich werde auch noch warten.
Der Drache steht übrigens auch noch auf meiner "To-Do-Liste". Beim nächsten Durchgang ist er fällig.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2016)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Der Drache steht übrigens auch noch auf meiner "To-Do-Liste". Beim nächsten Durchgang ist er fällig.



Der Drache war der wohl längste, aber auch befriedigenste, Kampf den ich in PoE hatte, hat mich fast eine 2 Stunden gekostet, mit neuladen...


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Drache war der wohl längste, aber auch befriedigenste, Kampf den ich in PoE hatte, hat mich fast eine 2 Stunden gekostet, mit neuladen...



Kangaxx lässt grüßen...


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (9. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Drache war der wohl längste, aber auch befriedigenste, Kampf den ich in PoE hatte, hat mich fast eine 2 Stunden gekostet, mit neuladen...


Nach dem gefühlt hundertsten Instant-Death hab ich's beim ersten Durchgang dann gelassen und beim zweiten Mal nen großen Bogen um das Vieh gemacht. Aber für den dritten Durchgang habe ich wieder mehr Motivation.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2016)

Vergiss nicht die Scrolls der Wiederbelebung! Viele davon!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (13. April 2016)

Endlich hab ich Zeit für den Addon Durchgang


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Obsidian bekommt Nachschub.
Diablo 3 - Lead-World-Designer wechselt zu Obsidian - GameStar


----------



## koffeinjunkie (16. April 2016)

Ich hatte Pillars of Eternity mal drauf mit den aktuellsten Updates nur hatte ich mich schwarz geärgert als nach einem Absturz vom Spiel irgendwann, der Spielstand zerstört war. Ist das Spiel aktuell einwandfrei lauffähig?


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (16. April 2016)

@koffeinjunkie: Habe beide Addons und das neueste Update. Läuft alles rund.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

@*ParanoidAndroid*
Also kann man sich das mal antun (das letzte Mal). Wenn jetzt was schiefgeht, gibts ne Abfuckmail an das Entwicklerstudio.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (17. April 2016)

@koffeinjunkie: Ja, tu's dir einfach mal an. 
Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme mit dem Spiel. Viel Spaß.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. April 2016)

Ich hatte in dem Spiel von Anfang an eigentlich keine Bugs, höchstens ein zwei kleine Glitches.


Wer hat sich hier The White March geholt? Ich zocke es jetzt endlich, und bin gerade bei Pt. II angekommen. Macht wieder sehr viel Laune. Auch die vielen Neuerungen die noch mit Update 3.0 dazukamen, wie zB mehr Substanz für Caed Nua, seelengebundene Waffen, Camping-Boni basierend auf dem Survival-Skill und und und... sehr cool zu sehen, wie sehr das Spiel noch gereift ist seit dem Release. Die Option für high-level content scaling (Anpassungen für hochstufige Charaktere) ist aber tatsächlich nicht abwegig. Selbst auf hard kann ich meine Party ohne die Anpassung in den allermeisten Kämpfen einfach hinstellen und ihr Ding machen lassen.  Für diesen Durchgang ist das aber auch mal ok, ich habe auch Freude daran, dass meine über viele Stunden geformte Heldengruppe wie die Mähdräscher alles plattmacht.


----------

